# What countries are similar to your own?



## Tama (Jan 15, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> Taking into account cultural factors only...
> 
> *For New Zealand*:
> 
> ...


I agree with this allthough personally I would swap USA and GB allthough I've never been to great brittain allthough a lot of Maori's do tend to adopt alot of african american street culture I do feel overall we are closer to GB


----------



## _UberGerard_ (Dec 23, 2004)

the other latinamerican countries


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

India is very similar to Pakistan.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

DJY14 said:


> Political:
> 1. Namibia
> * 2. Not Somalia :hahano:*


Ouch. :lol:


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Judge Phillip Banks said:


> U.S.A.
> 
> 1-Canada/Australia (tie)
> 2-U.K.
> ...


Panama?


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Tama said:


> I agree with this allthough personally I would swap USA and GB allthough I've never been to great brittain allthough a lot of Maori's do tend to adopt alot of african american street culture I do feel overall we are closer to GB


I am British, and I can tell you culture is very different here. New Zealand is very noticably more in line with North American culture.


----------



## tigidig14 (Mar 5, 2005)

brightside. said:


> India is very similar to Pakistan.


no, are you serious, how about bangladesh


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

canada
australia
mexico
UK
germany: cities and houses tend to be similar to those in the US

@ 10rot: what about sudan being similar to somolia?


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, I actually had a Sudanese family in my apartment once. Other than the fact that we were both African and Muslim (and had large Arabization in our culture), I really didn't feel all that similar to them. 

It could be #5, but I would feel like we have more in common with someone from Djibouti or Yemen.


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Doing Pakistan is difficult. It's not homogenous at all, pretty much every provice is distinct. 

Punjab and Sindh - India and Bangladesh
Balochistan - Iran and Afghanistan
NWFP - Afghanistan
Northern Areas - Tibet, Nepal, a hint of China

If you try to talk of Pakistan as a whole, then I'd say India and Bangladesh (to an extent)


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

Spain:

Rank which nations/countries are closest to your country culturally:

1) Andorra
2) Italy
3) Portugal
4) France
5) Argentina

politically:

1) France
2) Italy
3) portugal
4) Andorra???
5) i don't know


----------



## and32 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Argentina*

Culturally:

1 Italy
2 Spain
3 Uruguay
4 France
5 Canada (Quebec)/Southern Brazil (R.do Sul and St Catarina States)


Politically:

1 Italy
2 Uruguay
3 France
4 USA
5 Spain

Friendship/partnership:

1 Uruguay
2 Brazil
3 Spain
4 Italy


Ethnically/genetically:

1 Italy
2 Spain
3 Uruguay
4 France


Economic/development:

1 Hungary
2 Chile 
3 Uruguay
4 Portugal
5 Croatia


Country if kicked out of homeland:

1 Italy
2 Uruguay
3 France
4 Canada
5 Spain


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

no one


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

jmancuso said:


> canada
> australia
> mexico
> UK
> ...


You think Germany is similar to the US? I really don't see the connection at all.


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

10ROT said:


> Ouch. :lol:


Sorry, i saw an oppertunity, seeing as we are(were) both from the same continent


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Portugal

Culturally:

1 Brazil
2 Cape Verde
3 Spain
4 Italy
5 France


Politically:

I don't understand in what sense... if political influence in the country (that would be France), political system (can't tell) or political influence in other countries (that would be its former colonies)...

Friendship/partnership:

1 Cape Verde (there's a sort of commonwealth)
2 East Timor 
3 Sao Tome and Principe
4 Brazil
5 Angola


Ethnically/genetically:

1 Spain
2 Brazil
3 Italy
4 Southern France

Country if kicked out of homeland:

1 Sao Tome and Principe
2 Brazil
3 California (USA) - not the rest of the country though
4 the Netherlands (only Amsterdam)
5 Italy


----------



## señor cara de papa (Aug 10, 2007)

mexico:

culturaly:
USA (really ,not kidding)
whole central america
whole south america but suriname,guayana, and france(french guyana)
the whole spanish speaking caribbean
phillipines

economically:
brasil
argentina
colombia
chile
S.Africa

ethnically:

whole latin america
spain
portugl


----------



## señor cara de papa (Aug 10, 2007)

Svartmetall said:


> You think Germany is similar to the US? I really don't see the connection at all.


racially,economically and language origin i guess :dunno:


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

señor cara de papa said:


> racially,economically and language origin i guess :dunno:


Well, ethnically, 40% of Americans are of German ancestry, and much of what is considered "American" food is really German.

As for my country of origin, Greece, on a cultural/ethnic level the countries surrounding it resemble it the most such as

Italy (especially the south)
Turkey (especially the west)
Albania (especially the south)
Bulgaria/FYR Macedonia
and Serbia


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

*AUSTRIA*

_Cultural:_
Germany
Switzerland
Czech Rep.
Hungary
Former Yugoslav countries (SLO and CRO especially) 

_Political:_
Germany 
Switzerland

_Economic:_
All the smaller, wealthier EU countries (NL, LUX, etc.)

_Country if kicked out of homeland_
Switzerland
Bavaria
Italy


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

Occit said:


> *WTF????....in this list ONLY COLOMBIA...(chamo metete en un barrio y dime si tiene similitud etnica con España, Portugal, Italia o Siria xD) *:nuts:


If you look that side... but of course many and many venezuelans have this ethnical vain 

Most of venezuelans comes from a spanish family, you only have to read the family name



eklips said:


> These lists say more about you people than about your countries...


Maybe... :cheers:


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

Kafkas said:


> You meant climate?


Merhaba!
no, I mean geographically, although wheather is colsely related too.

Here we have Deserts, fiords, vulcanoes, lakes, mountains, warm valleys, glaciers, etc.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

eklips said:


> These lists say more about you people than about your countries...


of course!
everything says something...:lol:


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Algeria*

*Culturally:*

1 Tunisia
2 Morocco
3 Middle East country
4 turkey
5.France



*Politically (Parliamentary republic):*

1 France
2 Turkey
3 Lebanon
4 Italia
5. Malta


*Friendship/partnership:*

1 Tunisia
2 Morocco
3 South Africa
4 France
5.Middle east & turkey
6.The other mediterranean country


*Ethnically/genetically:*

1 Tunisia
2 Morocco
3 Libya
4 Middle East countrey
5.Generally the South mediterranean country

*Economic/development:*

1 Egypt
2.Nigeria
3 Chili
4 Portugal
5 Vietnam


*Country if kicked out of homeland:*

1 Tunisia
2 Lebanon
3 Egypt
4 France
5.Syria


----------



## tayser (Sep 11, 2002)

For Australia:

Any anglophone country which is governed by the Westminster-style parliamentary system would be at the top of the list (namely The UK, Canada and the rogue 7th state named New Zealand D  )).

The US would closely follow. 

I'd stop a 'similar to your own' list there.

However you'd then need to reference/give an honourable mention to the countries whose diaspora has had profound impact on Australia - namely Italy, Greece, China, Vietnam and increasingly India.


----------



## Kwame (Nov 18, 2005)

For America, I'd say Canada (I've been there, and they're identical), Australia (From pictures it looks very similar), and New Zealand (Same reason as Australia). Those countries look, and have the same culture as America (all imported).


For Ghana, our neighbors especially Cote D'Ivoire, Togo, and Benin (but really West Africa in general) are very similar. The countries have very similar lands (Topographical and Climate wise), and by cultural aspects.


You also see a lot of the same type of historic architecture. Before colonization, the Mankessim Kingdom spread from Ghana to some points in our present-day neighboring countries, and because of that, we share many cultural aspects, from language, to food, to clothing, and daily life.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

*Greece*

*Culturally:*

Turkey
Italy
Spain

*Politically *

France
Russia
Bulgaria
Serbia

*Friendship/partnership:*

European Union Members
Serbia


*Ethnically/genetically:*

Southern Italy (same origins)
Turkey

*Architecture*

Very southern European, influenced heavily by Venetians in old towns.
Otherwise ugly apartment buildings of the Mediterranean


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

Spain


Geographically/Landscape:

1. Portugal
2. Italy
3. Morocco
4. Turkey
5. France

Portugal is the same geographical place, Italy is the more closest out of Iberia, southern Spain is very similar to Morocco, Turkey and Spain have a great central plain with very similar features in landscape, Frances is more different but their south is similar to our north meditarrenean and their atlantic coast to ours atlantic one.



Culturally:

1. Italy
2. Portugal
3. France
4. México
5. Cuba

Portugal is not the first because centuries of enmity have split us, we are more closest to Italy, France is our model as country and México, Cuba and Argentina are the more closest of America but i should chose only two.


Politically:

1. Germany
2. France
3. United Kingdom
4. Netherlands
5. Italy


This can be shoking but is certainly true: the territorial and party system of Germany are very similar and actually is the model that we follow, in the past was France and we share common problems, as United Kingdom with two great parties and similar territorial problems. Curiously Italy in this question is more far, their party, territorial, day to day policy are very different, Netherlands is closest here for example we follow their approach to drugs or prostitution and we are attentive with their migration problems and their political reactions, or see the spanish forum "Actualidad Económica..." there is a thread about recent dutch politycal initiatives.


Friendship/partnership:

1. Italy
2. France
3. Poland
4. Ireland
5. México

Don't ask me why, but polish and spanish always are friends wherever they see each other, in the past this was true with irish. México i think is the closest of Latinoamerica, but latinoamericans usually don't see with good eyes to spaniards, they always say to be closest to USA or in fact to other latinamericans. Spain always will have as best friends Italy and France.

Ethnically/genetically:

1. Portugal
2. Italy
3. France
4. Cuba
5. México


Overall: I think, Italy.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

eklips said:


> These lists say more about you people than about your countries...


sometimes... yeah, I agree with you... 
some situations are complex, because there's the former colonies stuff, and your neighboring countries...

As weird it might look, this stuff says that the Portuguese are more related with italy than Spain is with italy. And Italy is a bit isolated from the rest of Europe. Although not a lot like the Finnish ( I wouldn't guess that, lol)









In fact, it says, that the Portuguese are the closest people to Italians.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Giorgio said:


> *Greece*
> 
> *Culturally:*
> 
> ...


What about Balkan countries.. Albania, FYROM etc.?


----------



## flex (Apr 30, 2003)

Netherlands

Cultural:
Germany
Belgium
Danmark
Luxembourg 

Economic:
All the smaller, wealthier EU countries.

Country if kicked out of homeland
Brazil
Spain
Argentina
Cape verde
Portugal
__________________


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

Marsupilami said:


> Merhaba!
> no, I mean geographically, although wheather is colsely related too.
> 
> Here we have Deserts, fiords, vulcanoes, lakes, mountains, warm valleys, glaciers, etc.


we havent deserts:Sbut other things quite true.


----------



## Nortenho (Oct 3, 2007)

santa_cruz said:


> *Algeria*
> 
> Economic/development:
> 
> ...


Lol, WTF is Portugal doing in the middle of that list.

GDP per capita (nominal):

Portugal: 21,019$
Chile: 9,879$
Egypt: 1,739$
Nigeria: 1,159$
Vietnam: 818$ 

HDI:

Portugal: 0.904 
Chile: 0.854 
Vietnam: 0.704 
Egypt: 0.659
Nigeria: 0.453

I have seen a lot o nonsense in this topic beginnig with spaniards saying that they are culturally closer to France or Italy than to Portugal and that third world countries are similar to Portugal in economy but this has to be a joke.


----------



## Nortenho (Oct 3, 2007)

MARACUCHisimo said:


> If you look that side... but of course many and many venezuelans have this ethnical vain
> 
> Most of venezuelans comes from a spanish family, you only have to read the family name
> 
> ...


There is a large portuguese community in Venezuela and I imagine that many venezuelans have spanish blood. The italian community is also large in Venezuela I believe.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

Nortenho said:


> Lol, WTF is Portugal doing in the middle of that list.
> 
> GDP per capita (nominal):
> 
> ...


actually, Chilean rent in PPP is 14.000$ for now, and experts believe that we'll reach your rent in 7 years.


----------



## Nortenho (Oct 3, 2007)

Marsupilami said:


> actually, Chilean rent in PPP is 14.000$ for now, and experts believe that we'll reach your rent in 7 years.


Chile is also out of place. PPP is one thing, real GDP is other. But experts won´t make your GDP grow to 22000$ in seven years even if we don´t grow. Get real...


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

as I told you, EXPERTS BELIEVE that. and I think it might be possible...why not? anyway, they say we will reach the 22.000 Us$ and of course you will grow in the meantime, but that is another matter.
and, as it is usual in countries that are competing, you are better in some matters and we are better in others.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

Nortenho said:


> Chile is also out of place. PPP is one thing, real GDP is other. But experts won´t make your GDP grow to 22000$ in seven years even if we don´t grow. Get real...


they did it once...:banana:


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

For Russia it will b
Poland
Kazakhstan
Serbia
And from the western Europe are gonna b Britain and Italy 
p.s.
and ukraine is like our little retarded brother :jk:


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

l'eau said:


> we havent deserts:Sbut other things quite true.


he is talking abour Chile!!!!


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

UK...

people always say the USA is similar...but its not...i find American people a LOT more positive, and are more willing to show emotion...

English people (like me) tend to be less well mannered and in a bad mood more often...and there is still a lot of 'stiff upper lip' in England...

I think a lot of the American positiveness and enthusiasm is from the weather...ITS ALWAYS SUNNY...in most places

both are great countries that I love btw...


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

*Limeys Versus Yanks*



poshbakerloo said:


> UK...
> 
> people always say the USA is similar...but its not...i find American people a LOT more positive, and are more willing to show emotion...
> 
> ...


During the years 1994 - 1998 I worked for * Cunard *, I was a member of the Royal Merchant Navy, and one of only a few Americans working on a British ship, and here are my insights:

the English are much more polite and refined in their manners;

they have a reputation for being cold and unfriendly - and they are, in the beginning, but once you do make a friend with someone who is English, they are your friend for life!!!

the English are much more thoughtful than Americans and remember things like birthdays and the names of your pets;

the English are not as loud or pushy as Americans, and they are more tolerant of bad service and not too difficult to please;

the English are more civilized than Americans (this does not apply to Chavs);

the English are thriftier than Americans and know the value of a pound sterling, or a dollar, or a Euro ... as tourists they don't throw their money around ostentatiously like Americans;

BUT ... Americans have a healthier and better attitude about sex, the Brits are embarrassed and ashamed and often won't even admit to "wanking"; a bunch of them ruined a wonderful and riotous and wild sex party and orgy I was invited to in Rio de Janeiro during Carnivale because they wouldn't take off their clothes and they wanted _ privacy!_ for God's sake! - this was an orgy, dude!!!! :lol:


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

phillybud said:


> the English are not as loud or pushy as Americans, and they are more tolerant of bad service and not too difficult to please;


Well I always think that restaurant service in the US is soooo much better than in the UK...my dad got told off by the manager of Pizza Express for asking for a 10% discount when they didn't have a table for us (even though we booked 2 weeks in advance and they said they had one available). So our meal was basically ruined because we had to wait for a half hour which then meant we had to rush our meal due to what we were doing after!

When I went to Las Vegas, NV...we where eating in a cafe and our waiter came up to us and gave us a 25% discount because our food was going to be 10mins late! And he said we HAD to pay it...well we weren't exactly going to complain:lol: 

But this shows the difference think...


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

for *Indonesia*

1. Malaysia
2. Singapore
3. Brunei
(culture and language are similar in terms of the Malay stock in these three countries, also in cuisine)

4. East Timor (the Timorese of Indonesia in East Nusa Tenggara province have similar culture)
5. Papua New Guinea (the Papuans of Indonesia share some Melanesian culture)

6. Thailand
7. Cambodia
(distant similarity in terms of Hindu and Buddhist influence on each other's main culture)

8. Philippines
(in terms of language there are some similarities with this country)

of course, not to forget...
9. India
*considerable influence of Indian culture in the basic culture of many Indonesian ethnic groups
*some influence in cuisines
*several Indonesian words borrowed from the Sanskrit language
*many Indonesians, in particular the Javanese, have Indian-sound names 
*although majority of Indonesians today are Muslims, Hindu and Buddhist influence are still evident
*our country's name, Indonesia, means the island chains of India


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

Kafkas said:


> he is talking abour Chile!!!!


lol
i didnt notice this:runaway:


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

l'eau said:


> lol
> i didnt notice this:runaway:


anyhow, you are most welcome in Chile :hug:


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

phillybud said:


> BUT ... Americans have a healthier and better attitude about sex, the Brits are embarrassed and ashamed and often won't even admit to "wanking"; a bunch of them ruined a wonderful and riotous and wild sex party and orgy I was invited to in Rio de Janeiro during Carnivale because they wouldn't take off their clothes and they wanted _ privacy!_ for God's sake! - this was an orgy, dude!!!! :lol:


WTF LOL


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

and as this is a geography forum, these are my impressions:

-Northern Chile looks like Australian desert, or Gobi deser in Mongolia.
-Lake district looks like New Zealand (with cows and volcanoes includes) and central Europe.
-Central Valley: All the people say that it looks the same as California
-Easter Island: Looks like Hawai'i
-Southern Chile is like the Coast of Norway or Alaska, with fiords, mountains, forests and glaciers
-Aysen Region looks like Greenland or Iceland (with a huge extention under glaciers)
-Chiloé Island looks like Ireland: so green and so nice.
and the Andes mountains are along the country, and I have seen pictures in which its valleys and mountains look like Georgia, Tibet, Perú, Irán.
-Salar de Atacama (Atacama salt lake) looks like Arizona or Dead Sea, in Israel.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

> -Northern Chile looks like Australian desert, or Gobi deser in Mongolia.
> -Lake district looks like New Zealand (with cows and volcanoes includes) and central Europe.
> -Central Valley: All the people say that it looks the same as California
> -Easter Island: Looks like Hawai'i
> ...


You didn't say Argentina!! :nuts: I think Chile and Argentina are so similar geografically


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

em, yes we are neighbours, but in general, Argentina is a flat and wide country, while Chile does not have plane terrain, lost of mountains and so narrow. that's because I didn't think on Argentina, but now that I think more, you are right. the region of bariloche is so similar to Llanquihue, and we share Fireland (Tierra del Fuego).


----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)

*let me share ours...*

*For Dominican Republic* 




Culturally:

1 Puerto Rico
2 Spain
3 Cuba
4 Venezuela
5 Colombia


Politically:

1 Mexico
2 Puerto Rico
3 Jamaica
4 Nicaragua
5 Cuba


Friendship/partnership:

1 United States
2 Taiwan
3 Canada
4 Spain
5 Nicaragua


Ethnically/genetically:

1 Spain
2 African continent
3 Morocco/ Arabia
4 France
5 Portugal


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Judge Phillip Banks said:


> U.S.A.
> 
> 1-Canada/Australia (tie)
> 2-U.K.
> ...


Yes, Brazil it's a kind of "United States of South America". Just to some people know, the first name of Brazilian republic was United States of Brazil, in portuguese: Estados Unidos do Brazil ( in old portuguese, Brazil was written with "z") and the notes of the money contained the very first Brazilian presidents, just like American dollar. Others similaritys can be assumed, like cristian people, huge population, huge territory, democracy (as obligatory including, which is controversial), western society, one foot in Europe, one in American continent and another in Africa, presidencialism, federalism...

Well, but Brazil is so unique in a tecnical way, my opinion is:

For Brazil:

Politically:

1 Argentina
2 Chile
3 Uruguay
4 South Africa
5 India

Friendship/partnership:

1 Argentina
2 Paraguay
3 Uruguay
4 Chile
5 USA


----------



## fordinews (Jul 22, 2008)

Fred_ said:


> Yes, Brazil it's a kind of "United States of South America". Just to some people know, the first name of Brazilian republic was United States of Brazil, in portuguese: Estados Unidos do Brazil ( in old portuguese, Brazil was written with "z") and the notes of the money contained the very first Brazilian presidents, just like American dollar. Others similaritys can be assumed, like cristian people, huge population, huge territory, democracy (as obligatory including, which is controversial), western society, one foot in Europe, one in American continent and another in Africa, presidencialism, federalism...
> 
> Well, but Brazil is so unique in a tecnical way, my opinion is:
> 
> ...


India? I didn't know that you had strong politically ties with India nor South Africa... do you have new treaties with them?


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

The most similar to The Netherlands

Culturally:
1. Belgium
2. Germany
3. Sweden
4. Norway
5. Denmark

Politically:
1. Belgium
2. Denmark
3. Sweden
4. Germany
5. Norway

Ethnically:
1. Belgium
2. Germany
3. Great Britain
4. Luxembourg
5. Denmark

Language:
1. Belgium 
2. Suriname
3. South Africa
4. Germany
5. Great Britain

Country if kicked out of homeland:
1. Sweden
2. Norway
3. Denmark
4. Belgium
5. Germany


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

fordinews said:


> India? I didn't know that you had strong politically ties with India nor South Africa... do you have new treaties with them?


That's because of the BRIC (Brazil, Russia, India, China) emerging countries group. There are not so many treaties but the global interests are almost completely the same.


----------



## ced_flanders (Jan 22, 2008)

For *Belgium
*

Culturally
1.The Netherlands
2.Luxembourg
3.France
4.Germany
5.Other Western European countries with Germanic and/or Romance languages

Language (for Flanders)
1. The Netherlands
2. Suriname
3. Netherlands Antiles
4. South Africa
5. Namibia

Politically
1. Canada
2. Switzerland


----------



## provinciano (Mar 9, 2008)

Fred_ said:


> Yes, Brazil it's a kind of "United States of South America". Just to some people know, the first name of Brazilian republic was United States of Brazil, in portuguese: Estados Unidos do Brazil ( in old portuguese, Brazil was written with "z") and the notes of the money contained the very first Brazilian presidents, just like American dollar. Others similaritys can be assumed, like cristian people, huge population, huge territory, democracy (as obligatory including, which is controversial), western society, one foot in Europe, one in American continent and another in Africa, presidencialism, federalism...
> 
> Well, but Brazil is so unique in a tecnical way, my opinion is:
> 
> ...



Economy:

Russia
India
China
Mexico

Language:

Portugal

Ethnically/genetically:

I don't know


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

*re*



Euromax said:


> *For Dominican Republic*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that there are a lot of diference between Spain and República Dominicana


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

^^ I don't think the Dominican Republic is that close to Spain culturally and ethnically (no way!). More like to other caribbean countries around them..


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

^^^ Maybe Spain could be for the Dominican Republic No. 5 rather than No. 2 culturally but probably no lower than No. 5. You would be surprised how little other Caribbean and Latin American countries are similar the Dominican Republic. Cuba: Yes. Puerto Rico: Yes. But the English-speaking or French-speaking islands? Just because they may look or dance more like other Caribbeans does not mean they identify more with them than Spaniards. Maybe it depends on individual perceptions. It's interesting he/she didn't say Haiti. But I can understand why. Never been to either country but I think it's clear they have very little in common, in spite of what may seem common to some.


----------



## luisdaniel (Mar 4, 2006)

i think...

-----------Chile--------------

Politically:

Spain (definitely very similar in the way of government, political parties and political history)

Economy and Development:

New E.U members (cze, hun, svk, pol ...), very similar in stage of development, and view-looking

Culturally:

Southern Cone - Andean "MIX"... similar in traditions, music , literature , gastronomically , patriotism but quite different in idiosyncrasy

Geographically:

Australia, NZ
Scandinavian countries


----------



## krone23 (Feb 3, 2008)

> 1 Egypt
> 2.Nigeria
> 3 Chili
> 4 Portugal
> 5 Vietnam


:lol::lol:, chile is a third world country and Portugal is a first world country from europe, portugal is poor beetween rich countries but rich between developing countries.

Portugal economy is like Greece, Check republic and new members of EU.
*
Spain:*

Similar countries:

Italy
France
Portugal
Greece
Chile/Argentina

Economically (NOWADAYS):

Italy
Greece
France
North Germany
Mexico + Argentina + Chile :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Pickle33 (Feb 7, 2007)

Based upon countires that I have visited I would say that culturally Britain is closest to:

Ireland
New Zeland
Australia
Denmark
Netherlands
Norway
Sweden
Germany
Canada
USA


----------



## GrammarGrub (Jul 27, 2008)

Australia

1.New Zealand
2.U.K
3.USA
4.Canada
5.South Africa


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

INDIA

Sri Lanka
Thailand
Pakistan
Nepal
Cambodia
Malaysia
Mauritius
Bangladesh (eeoow)

This might come as a shock to some, but I feel like the Italians are quite similar to Indians in the way they think, the whole family thing, etc. :nuts:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

eklips said:


> These lists say more about you people than about your countries...


I agree, it very easy to see people's prejudices come to light in this thread.

For example:



KB335ci2 said:


> *INDIA*
> 
> Sri Lanka
> Thailand
> ...


----------



## Nicco (Mar 10, 2007)

*NEW ZEALAND*

Very Similar to:

Australia
Britain
Canada
South Africa
USA-to an extent lol
Ireland


and I'd say Norway :nuts:- Geographically, population wise, politically, although not culturally!


----------



## caminerillo (Jul 30, 2008)

santa_cruz said:


> *Algeria*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is absolutely impossible be similar in economy and development, at he time, to Portugal and Nigeria or Vietnam.

Portugal is at the same level of Greece, Slovenia or the Czech Republic; Nigeria and Vietnam are very poor third world countries.

Sincerily, are you crazy or you studied geography in the United States?


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

*Guys, just to test you...

Is this Australia, Brazil or United States?*



*Don't start a Guess the City sequence, ok? It's just to check what do you think about this photo.*


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Despite being half way round the world, some Central and South American cities are very similar to Vietnam/Philippines/ Indonesia scenes


----------



## Aceto (Jun 27, 2007)

I think these countries are similar to Venezuela, acording to the history and culture (in order):

1- Colombia.
2- Ecuador.
3- Panamá.
4- Dominican Republic.
5- Brasil/Perú.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

Turkey imo,

Culturally:
1. Cyprus
2. Azerbaijan
3. Bosnia
4. Greece
5. Israel

Politically:
1. France
2. USA
3. Spain
4. Nato countries in general..

Ethnically:
1. Cyprus
2. Azerbaijan
3. Iran(Azeri + Persian)
4. Greece
5. Georgia/Armenia

Language:
1. Cyprus
2. Azerbaijan
3. Turkmenistan:dunno:

Geographically:
1. Greece
2. Spain
3. Italy
4. and all other Med. countries


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

Intoxication said:


> I agree, it very easy to see people's prejudices come to light in this thread.
> 
> For example:


Oh man! Whadda baby. Had to come back here to vent, yeah? :lol:
PMSing again?


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ Yes, are you happy now???? :sleepy:


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

Haha. You're making me laugh now.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Intoxication said:


> I agree, it very easy to see people's prejudices come to light in this thread.
> 
> For example:


Why? Should it have said "East Pakistan" instead or something?

(Easy mate, twas a joke)


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ There was no need for him to add "eeoow" infront of Bangladesh. It was disrespectful.


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

^^
Don't YOU (of all people) go about preaching manners around here.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ Yes sir. :master:


----------



## skysdalimit (Nov 23, 2004)

US is most similar to (Culturally):
1. Canada
2. Australia/New Zealand
3. UK/Ireland
4. other western European countries
5. Mexico/Caribbean/central America
6. parts of Africa
7. parts of East Asia


----------



## stewart Brasil (Aug 31, 2007)

there is no place like brasil, maybe some contries of South america.


----------



## stewart Brasil (Aug 31, 2007)

IF you walk in some parts of londo you would think you are in Africa. heheh


----------



## john2801 (Sep 26, 2008)

*To México:

- Brasil
- Spain
- United States*


----------



## john2801 (Sep 26, 2008)

krone23 said:


> :lol::lol:, chile is a third world country and Portugal is a first world country from europe, portugal is poor beetween rich countries but rich between developing countries.
> 
> Portugal economy is like Greece, Check republic and new members of EU.
> *
> ...


????


Countries With The Largest Economies:
http://www.aneki.com/largest_economies.html

Ranks: 

Mexico: 12

Spain: 13


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

^^sum sources list spain right above mexico..but only by a little..so its still a silly thing to say.. especially if u add chile and argentina


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

...... NONE!!

Singapore is a totally unique city state, a mixture of features that never happened anywhere else. She bears SOME similarities to few other countries, but attempt of comparing her overally to other countries is pointless. Economically wise, Singapore is similar to other Asian Tigers, in terms of urban scape - a little of Hong Kong (skyscrapers, similar "New Towns" layout), a little of Malaysia (the vantage shophouses), a little of Australia (some bungalow estates, numerous parks). Countryside... hmmm the few very small areas that were left undeveloped remind the old Malaysian villages (eg. On Pulau Ubin island). Geographically wise its obviously closest to Malaysia - rainforests, natural mangrove shorelines, etc. In terms of demographics, Singapore is becoming a New York of Asia, with plenty of foreigners living here temporarily/permanently. Any Asian nationality and possibly any world's nationality can be found here.


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

john2801 said:


> ????
> 
> 
> Countries With The Largest Economies:
> ...


krone23 is just trolling.


----------



## jAuMeh** (Sep 8, 2008)

john2801 said:


> ????
> 
> 
> Countries With The Largest Economies:
> ...


^^
That list is out of date. According to the current GDP figures published at the beginning of this year. The GDP lists, either at nominal or at PPP, show Spain is ahead of Mexico.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_GDP_(nominal)
Spain, 8th largest economy in the world
Mexico, 15th largest economy in the world

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_GDP_(PPP)
Spain, 11th largest economy in the world
Mexico, 12th largest economy in the world

If you have a look on the GDP (nominal), you can see, and therefore say, Spain's GDP (nominal) is higher than that of Mexico, Argentina, and Chile together.

GDP (Nominal)
Spain 1,438,959 > Mexico 893,365 + Argentina 259,999 + Chile 163,792
(millions of USD)

On the other hand, GDP (PPP) shows Mexico is just one position behind Spain, on the same level.

GDP (PPP)
Spain 1,351,608 ≈ Mexico 1,346,009
(millions of USD)

Considering that Mexico doubles the population of Spain, 106 millions compared to 46 millions. It is outstanding that Spain is much more developed than Mexico.


----------



## JOSEVICTOR3012 (Jun 3, 2008)

^^ 
-Mexico is a 3rd world country / Spain is a rich country
-Mexico have a 90% of mix race (indian-spanish) population 
-Mexico is a tropical country

Dou you think mexico and spain are similar???

HELLO IM FROM *VENEZUELA*

SIMILARITIES?? WELL...

Ethnically : Brazil, Puerto Rico, Cuba

Lenguage: Puerto Rico, Cuba, Northern Colombia

Economy: maybe saudi arabia ( a 3rd world country with a lot of money because the oil)


----------



## luisdaniel (Mar 4, 2006)

krone23 said:


> :lol::lol:, chile is a third world country and Portugal is a first world country from europe, portugal is poor beetween rich countries but rich between developing countries.
> 
> Portugal economy is like Greece, Check republic and new members of EU.
> *
> ...


Chile is not a third world country. Economy is similar than new EU members (Slovakia, Poland, Hungary)

decir que Chile es un país del tercer mundo significa decir que no tienes ni idea macho...


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

similar to Britain would be Ireland and Netherlands


----------



## JOSEVICTOR3012 (Jun 3, 2008)

luisdaniel said:


> Chile is not a third world country. Economy is similar than new EU members (Slovakia, Poland, Hungary)
> 
> decir que Chile es un país del tercer mundo significa decir que no tienes ni idea macho...


Osea que todos se equivocan y tu tienes la razon, chile es el primer mundo..ah si...
En latinoamerica mas alla de los complejos de primer mundo que tienen algunos ciudadanos de algunos paises NO HAY ningun pais libre y soberano que sea desarrollado...que chile tenga una economia mediana, estabilidad, democracia y un grupete tenga mucha plata no significa que esa nacion ya sea del primer mundo, por favor, mas cordura.

Chili is a 3rd world country, dont lie


----------



## luisdaniel (Mar 4, 2006)

^^ pero quien ha dicho que sea del primero....? he dicho que viendo los datos tiene una economía similar a la de los nuevos miembros de la UE. Nada mas.
/ but who's says is a first world country? i've said the economy is similar than new EU members with the data available. Nothin' else..

he dicho que del tercero no es porque es así, no porque lo diga yo. Quien ha dicho que sea desarrollado ¿lo he puesto yo? búscalo, pero usa microscopio... lee un poco mejor... y de paso estudia economía... 
/ i've just said is not a third world country 'cause it cannot be considered measured by international standards. Use microscope to look for this sentence you said i suppossedly made...read better... and why not? study a little bit of economics..

Nunca has estado en Chile, me equivoco? No.
/ you've never have been there, i'm wrong? no.

Ah! y complejo ninguno, yo soy español majete.
/ah! and i've got no complex, 'cause i'm from spain mate...

---

te recuerdo una frase tuya ...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=23768328&postcount=1358

Como tu dices...si hablas, habla con datos. Yo los tengo. Pero en éste hilo no, que es para otros temas. Lo mío era una puntualización y además, no era contigo. Luego has empezado a decir una serie de cosas que yo no he dicho ... bastante prejuiciosa tu comprensión lectora ...


----------



## JOSEVICTOR3012 (Jun 3, 2008)

Querido yo soy profesor de geografia y de historia, y soy venezolano. Chile tiene una economia mediana basada en la mineria, una desigualdad increible, muchos problemas sociales, etc.... es un pais SUB-DESARROLLADO... y del tercer mundo ( por asi llamarlo, utilizando esa denominacion ya casi extinta)
En cuanto a IDH ( indice de desarrollo humano) lo supera la argentina...
Tu dijiste que chile no es el tercer mundo....en el mundo hay paises desarrollados y paises sub desarrollados, depende de la teoria en la que creas...en cualquier caso chile es desarrollado? no verdad? enrtonces que es?


----------



## luisdaniel (Mar 4, 2006)

^^ lo dicho, que no sabe de economía, Sr. Profesor de Geografía e Historia. Con todo el respeto que Ud. merece, parece que los conceptos que le enseñaron a Ud. se los simplificaron demasiado para la complejidad que realmente tienen. En mi opinión, le aconsejo ilustrarse más en temas económicos y estará sorprendido de lo que puede llegar a cambiar su apreciación.

El análisis de Historia y geografía no es el mismo que el de Economía. Ambas carreras que estudio en la Universidad y por afición. ¡Qué casualidad!

Si desea una respuesta completa con datos, hágamelo saber. No hacen falta teorías, sólo datos, que a día de hoy es lo que nos sirve para medir y cuantificar ésos aspectos que Ud. insiste en generalizar. Estaré encantado.


----------



## JOSEVICTOR3012 (Jun 3, 2008)

luisdaniel said:


> ^^ lo dicho, que no tiene idea de economía, Sr. Profesor de Geografía e Historia. Parece que los conceptos que le enseñaron a Ud. se los simplificaron demasiado.
> 
> Si desea una respuesta completa con datos, hágamelo saber. Estaré encantado.


La economia y el progreso del Chile actual se basa en la mineria (Cobre). Ademas no voy a pelear contigo, gente que no tiene idea de la realidad de los paises y vive en una burbuja abunda.....Sigue pensando que Chile ya no es el tercer mundo, igual una cosa es lo que creas tu y otra cosa la realidad de un lugar.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

To Switzerland:
Norway (wealthy, water energy, expensive, landscape)
France (diversity, history, cuisine)
Canada (Big bad neighbour we depend on :lol: people, kindness, politics)
Uruguay, Lebanon and Costa Rica (because they are always called "Switzerland of ...their region...)


----------



## luisdaniel (Mar 4, 2006)

JOSEVICTOR3012 said:


> La economia y el progreso del Chile actual se basa en la mineria (Cobre). Ademas no voy a pelear contigo, gente que no tiene idea de la realidad de los paises y vive en una burbuja abunda.....Sigue pensando que Chile ya no es el tercer mundo, igual una cosa es lo que creas tu y otra cosa la realidad de un lugar.


Vea el primer gráfico, analícelo y respóndase si advierte algún cambio significativo en el perfil exportador de Chile y de sus exportaciones primarias.
Compárelo con el segundo gráfico de otro país, reflexione acerca de las similitudes y diferencias y saque una conclusión de los conceptos: venta de materias primas, industrialización y desarrollo.

PD: 1º Ud. dice que el progreso de Chile se basa en la minería, supongo que querrá decir que éso es = subdesarrollo. Yo le digo 2 cosas:
1- Que otros países desarrollados dependían de la exportación de sus materias primas en un margen similar al de Chile, como el ejemplo que se expone. No sólo NZ, sino también Australia con la minería , Noruega, Finlandia, etc.
2- Que la evolución de Chile apunta , a la vista del gráfico y como lo fueron los países citados, a ser menos dependiente de la exportación de dichas materias primas con el desarrollo de otras industrias de mayor valor agregado.


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

the spliff fairy said:


> similar to Britain would be Ireland and Netherlands


What about New Zealand? :?
Ireland has another major religion and Netherlands speaks another language.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

CANADA:

USA
Australia
New Zealand


----------



## Waldenstrom (Dec 13, 2006)

MIKERU Z said:


> mmm Mexico..i would say:
> 
> -Philippines
> -Peru
> ...


I agree, Philippines and Mexico has a lot of similarities.


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

_Barca_ said:


> Spain it's not similar than any south american country! Please, it's the same language, correct, but it's not similar. The people behaviour are not the same, the food are not the same, the quality of life are not the same...
> 
> Explain us why you say that are similar.


conoces sudamérica? people behaviour in all the world is mostly the same (and every day is getting closer) but when i went to spain one thing that amazes me was that (spanish middle class behaviour are incredible closer tho chilean middle class behaviour). in other topics clearly has no relation (food, richness, way of speak the language).


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Croatia *has (more or less) common - mentality, culture, geography, historical ties and architecture with the following countries:

(In no particular order)

1. Hungary
2. Italy
3. Slovenia
4. Serbia
5. Austria

:cheers:


----------



## MIKERU Z (Nov 7, 2005)

Maipo Valley said:


> conoces sudamérica? people behaviour in all the world is mostly the same (and every day is getting closer) but when i went to spain one thing that amazes me was that (spanish middle class behaviour are incredible closer tho chilean middle class behaviour). in other topics clearly has no relation (food, richness, way of speak the language).



Exactly! the word says it all..SIMILAR!!..not identical..

but some people just dont get it!


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

bubach_hlubach said:


> *Croatia *
> 5. Austria



So if Croatia is similar to Austria it must be similar to Germany, Switzerland, The Netherlands, Belgium, Poland, Czech, Norway, Sweden, France ect.. - so more or less all the Middle European area.


----------



## Fox-Tale (Apr 15, 2007)

Japan is like.no.other
but might be a bit similar to Taiwan, Korea and Sigapore, culture-wise.

Spoken languages and minsets are very different, though.


----------



## princeofseoul (Jun 8, 2004)

Japan. For the language characteristics, it's like Korea. For the urbanism or the shopping districts, it's like Busan. For the housing or the relationship between the government and the people, it's like the UK. But for certain things -- like the sex culture for instance -- Japan can be unique.


----------



## Fox-Tale (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes, Japan is the only country in Asia that is actively producing and providing porn movies to Asian/world markets. 
I think other Asian countries' men's lower parts of their bodies are controlled by Japan... hope they will be independent.


----------



## princeofseoul (Jun 8, 2004)

haha, but I didn't mean it this way thus. I found the man-woman relationships in japan to be different than in other places. But true, some of the "commercial alternatives" in japan are also unique .


----------



## simohamed (Jan 18, 2009)

ethnically and culturally : algeria and morocco


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

Fox-Tale said:


> Yes, Japan is the only country in Asia that is actively producing and providing porn movies to Asian/world markets.
> I think other Asian countries' men's lower parts of their bodies are controlled by Japan... hope they will be independent.


:lol:

Yes, Japanese porn is unique in Asia.


----------



## Nortenho (Oct 3, 2007)

costa said:


> Ireland/UK, Germany? :lol:


Genetically Iberians, Irish and British are similar, in fact all the populations of the Atlantic fringe share a genetic background.

As for countries similar to Portugal I would say:

1º Spain
2º Brazil
3º Italy
4º France (southern)

Brazil is a mixed bag, some regions are very similar to Portugal, some are completly different.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

With Mexico
Guatemala, Phillipines, Brazil, some other southamerican countries...


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

Isek said:


> So if Croatia is similar to Austria it must be similar to Germany, Switzerland, The Netherlands, Belgium, Poland, Czech, Norway, Sweden, France ect.. - so more or less all the Middle European area.


The countries you listed are not really all that similar to each other in the first place, not to mention you are mixing /Eastern/Central Europe with Scandinavia and Western Europe.  Croatia fits somewhere beetwen Southern and Central Europe. Besides, I meant to say what Croatia had in common with those countries b/c I don't think there is a country fuly similar to Croatia. 

Well, to answer your question; Croatia, athough not sharing the same border, is geographicaly very close to Austria, and by many considered a neighboring country. Historical relations with Austria through history were often complicated and complex. Many parts of modern Croatia were under Austrian rule and significant cultural influence for a long time as Croatia was in Habsburg monarchy and later on in Austro-Hungarian empire till it fell apart. There is also a large indigenious Croatian manority in Austria (Burgenland). Nowdays, Austria is one of main Croatian trade partners and investors. Every year 600-700 thousands of Austrians visit Croatia, and lots of Croats pick Austria for their winter destination and shopping at Ikea in Graz lol. Also, Austria has been Croatia's friend ever since Croatia left Yugoslavia, and has been strongly supporting Croatian efforts to join EU. 

That should be it. Speaking of other Germanic nations I don't think Croatia has a lot in common with 'em, except for cultural and architectural aspects to some extent.

:cheers:


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Ize loob said:


> Spain similar to these cities? :nuts:


What cities are you talking about? Mexican colonial cities are quite similar to Spanish colonial cities.


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm from Morocco and the countries similar to us, ethnically and by their way of life. Are:

1° Algeria
2° The other North african countries (Tunisia to Egypt)
3° Spain (south)
4° Portugal/Grece/Turkey
5° Italy (south)

By the way, you have in my signature two links, of my regions main cities (its very similar to these countries cities)


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

I think The Netherlands is most similiar to Denmark and Belgium ofcourse.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Ize loob said:


> Spain similar to these cities? :nuts:
> The only similar it's the language.





_Barca_ said:


> Spain it's not similar than any south american country! Please, it's the same language, correct, but it's not similar. The people behaviour are not the same, the food are not the same, the quality of life are not the same...
> 
> Explain us why you say that are similar.


Why so many Spaniards are ashamed of being associated with Latin America?

Heck, even Italy is similar in many respects.


----------



## CanudosWar (May 27, 2007)

lol,never liked spaniards


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Federicoft said:


> Why so many Spaniards are ashamed of being associated with Latin America?
> 
> Heck, even Italy is similar in many respects.



also found strange the relation of Spain-former colonies, not based on this forum of course. Their behavior is different from what we have with our former colonies, thus the colonialist fame. Portugal can be the mother of all Latin America.

c'mon children









we have no oil but we have milk.... drink milk from Agros... but not to much for prices not to rise, ok?


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

^^

So you're saying the same as i did. 

Of course a spanish region that has a border with France will have a lot in common with the french regions that have a border with Spain. The same happens with Spain/Portugal border.

I'm not saying the opposite. I'm just saying is stupid for some spanish to come here and try to convince people that two countries that share some many centuries of history, culture, language roots, religion, traditions,... don't have nothing in common. Of course some regions will have more links than others.

Same thing to latin america.

I don't think that a portuguese would mind if a guy from Angola, Brazil, Goa, Macau, Mozambique, whatever, ... come here and writes that they feel close to Portugal or have many things similar. I guess a portuguese would even fell happy or proud about it. It's the country's history and legacy. This doesn't mean that a portuguese doesn't feel close to the other UE countries. 


Well, it seems that for some spanish this is a thing to be ashamed of. They don't want to be linked to their old colonies, many of them that have thousands of spanish descendents. This guys only want to connect Spain with Sweden or Dennmark. This must be some kind of complex...


----------



## JOSEVICTOR3012 (Jun 3, 2008)

^^ +1


----------



## Nortenho (Oct 3, 2007)

manob said:


> 1 - Spain and Portugal aren't similar. Only Galicia and the Western (and poorest) Spain is similar to Portugal, but Catalonia, Valencia, Madrid, Basque Country, etc. aren't similar to Portugal.
> .


Galicia, Asturias, Extremadura, Castilla and Leon, Castilla La Mancha, Madrid, and Andaluzia are closer to Portugal, culturally, ethnically and linguistically than they are to Catalonia or the Basque Country.


----------



## Nortenho (Oct 3, 2007)

weird said:


> Just in the last page, two persons saying that Portugal is similar to Spain and other saying that is not similar to any other country. Why do you state that? :?
> 
> By the way, I truly feel that Italy is much more similar to Spain, since Portugal is just similar to NW-W Spain, and the rest leans towards the mediterranean way of life.
> Not in my case because I'm from the NW, currently living in the centre, but most of the people feel it this way because the mediterranean coast is denser and populated than the rest of the peninsula.
> ...


Northwestern, northern, central, and southern Spain are very close to Portugal in culture, history, ethnicity and language. Portugal isn´t homogeneous either, southern Portugal is very much mediterranean while the north is similar to Galicia and Asturias.


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Nortenho said:


> Galicia, Asturias, Extremadura, *Castilla and Leon, Castilla La Mancha, Madrid*, and Andaluzia are closer to Portugal, culturally, ethnically and linguistically than they are to Catalonia or the Basque Country.


Seriously. Are you kidding me?
I've been to Portugal at least ten times and trust me, Portugal is completely different to both Castillas and Madrid.
Where are the similarities? Architecture? No way. Climate? Neither. Landscapes? Impossible.
Damn, Castilla and León is 800m high at least, full of wheat, not too rainy, SO cold, medieval cities with castles, gothic cathedrals, full of romanic too..
There are similarities, but if you travel abroad you won't feel at home as you would feel if you travel to Galicia, e.g.

Cantabria, Galicia and Asturias, maybe a part of León and Zamora too, are similar to northern Portugal. That for sure. Cities are too similars, some sort of architecture (houses made by stones, painted on white, etc.), the climate too (rainy with green landscapes), etc.

Andalusia and Extremadura are similar to southern Portugal. Colourful houses, tiles on the walls and on the floor, etc. The character of the people is happier, etc. You will feel like at home, that's for sure.

But this is not an attempt to get some distance from Portugal, because at least, I appreciate Portugal so much. It's just the truth, based on what I've seen in my whole entire life.
If not, check the differences that I've argued. What's different? Just want too know what are you basing your point on


----------



## Nortenho (Oct 3, 2007)

weird said:


> Seriously. Are you kidding me?
> I've been to Portugal at least ten times and trust me, Portugal is completely different to both Castillas and Madrid.
> Where are the similarities? Architecture? No way. Climate? Neither. Landscapes? Impossible.
> Damn, Castilla and León is 800m high at least, full of wheat, not too rainy, SO cold, medieval cities with castles, gothic cathedrals, full of romanic too..
> ...


Castilla and Leon is similar to Portugal (near the border), but yes the landscapes, architecture and weather in Castilla La Mancha and Madrid are different. But the linguistic, cultural and ethnic background is the same. I think that is far more relevant than landscape or weather.


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

Portugal is a province of Spain. Spain is a province of Portugal. The arguments here get ridiculous. Just accept the fact that these two countries are like cousins.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Japan:

Culturally
-South Korea
-Taiwan
-Hong Kong
-USA
(china would be here but they changed alot after the cultural revolution and qing dynasty)

Politically/ties
-USA
-South Korea
-Taiwan
-Most of Western Europe.


----------



## Nortenho (Oct 3, 2007)

Animo said:


> Portugal is a province of Spain. Spain is a province of Portugal. The arguments here get ridiculous. Just accept the fact that these two countries are like cousins.


Actually despite our historic rivalries we call spaniards nuestros hermanos (our brothers). As a northern portuguese, galicians are my people divided by an artificial border.


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Animo said:


> Portugal is a province of Spain. Spain is a province of Portugal. The arguments here get ridiculous. Just accept the fact that these two countries are like cousins.


uke: 
No, thanks. I (and my country) have nothing to do with these people. The only spanish region to which the Portuguese are very attached to Galicia is for historical reasons and by the Portuguese Language, today the 5th most spoken in earth. Everything is else is strange land, everything is so different. By being on the same peninsula (Iberic) that does not mean anything. See the Balkan peninsula much more fragmented and much smaller countries with which Portugal and Spain, one example. Or the Scandinavian Peninsula, the Indochina........ Portugal is the oldest country in Europe and one of the world, with its borders longest established - 1143.


----------



## manob (Feb 22, 2009)

^^ No thanks. We don't want Portugal as spanish autonomous community. They are poor and undeveloped for the standards of Spain, and the annexion of Portugal would be too expensive (hospitals, schools, social security, motorways, high speed trains...). 

Is like Italy annexing Slovenia and Croatia


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> uke:
> No, thanks. I (and my country) have nothing to do with these people. The only spanish region to which the Portuguese are very attached to Galicia is for historical reasons and by the Portuguese Language, today the 5th most spoken in earth. Everything is else is strange land, everything is so different. By being on the same peninsula (Iberic) that does not mean anything. See the Balkan peninsula much more fragmented and much smaller countries with which Portugal and Spain, one example. Or the Scandinavian Peninsula, the Indochina........ Portugal is the oldest country in Europe and one of the world, with its borders longest established - 1143.


I don't think there are many similarities in terms of people going by the huge amount of patethic Portuguese on this forum. Ofcourse there are similarities in the bordering regions:nuts:. In terms of architecture, landscape and overall lack of economic development.


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

manob said:


> ^^ No thanks. We don't want Portugal as spanish autonomous community. They are poor and undeveloped for the standards of Spain, and the annexion of Portugal would be too expensive (hospitals, schools, social security, motorways, high speed trains...).
> 
> Is like Italy annexing Slovenia and Croatia


Nobody here wants. In a near future we have in Iberic Peninsula a new Country: Basque Country.:banana: You want yes, always wanted but never could. And these arguments are completely ridiculous. Portugal has one of the most dense network of motorways in Europe, more than just Spain for example. We have projects of TGV most of Europe doesn't. completely ridiculous. 

First, Italy has an economy larger than Spain. Second, Croatia and Slovenia are smaller than Portugal. Croatia and Slovenia are developed countries but less than Portugal.


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Ribarca said:


> I don't think there are many similarities in terms of people going by the huge amount of patethic Portuguese on this forum. Ofcourse there are similarities in the bordering regions:nuts:. In terms of architecture, landscape and overall lack of economic development.


:rofl::rofl:
Who is inferior Portugal are the Spanishs, not the Portugueses. And yes the least developed regions of Portugal are close to the border with Spain.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> First, Italy has an economy larger than Spain. Second, Croatia and Slovenia are smaller than Portugal. Croatia and Slovenia are developed countries but less than Portugal.


Italy has a much bigger population than Spain. Spain is per head on par with Italy. Greece is ahead of Portugal these days per capita...


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> Who is inferior Portugal are the Spanishs, not the Portugueses. And yes the least developed regions of Portugal are close to the border with Spain.


Please get some proper education and don't say nonsensehno:. Nobody's is talking about inferiority. But while you mention it you might want to do something about your inferiority complex:nuts:.


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Ribarca said:


> Italy has a much bigger population than Spain. Spain is per head on par with Italy. Greece is ahead of Portugal these days per capita...


Italy: 59 million
Spain: 46 million

Not a biiig difference. 

Portugal: 11 million.
Greece: 11 million.

And yes, Greece in economic surpassed Portugal in 2003 due to great growth that has taken. Portugal since 2001 had a modest growth.




Ribarca said:


> Please get some proper education and don't say nonsensehno:. Nobody's is talking about inferiority. But while you mention it you might want to do something about your inferiority complex:nuts:.


To Spain?:lol::lol: If by Sweden, Denmark, Finland, Netherlands...
This country is completely indifferent to me. not admit speaking wrong, without reason, for the mine.


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

Ribarca said:


> I don't think there are many similarities in terms of people going by the huge amount of patethic Portuguese on this forum. Ofcourse there are similarities in the bordering regions:nuts:. In terms of architecture, landscape and overall lack of economic development.


The other guy clearly hates Spain, but i didn't see anything wrong with the other portuguese argumments or the way they were made.

You can agree or not, but replying like that shows that you're the pathetic guy here. hno:


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Nortenho said:


> Actually despite our historic rivalries we call spaniards nuestros hermanos (our brothers). As a northern portuguese, galicians are my people divided by an artificial border.


I agree with you. But you know.. we have trolls in both sides of the boundaries as you can see :lol:


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

seattle92 said:


> The other guy clearly hates Spain, but i didn't see anything wrong with the other portuguese argumments or the way they were made.


This whole forum is infested with Portuguese who can't seem to behave themselves when the word Spain is mentioned. Countless threads have been closed as a result. Sad behaviour.


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

Gustavo_Almeida_, don't make a foul of your self. No one needs your "i hate Spain" posts in this thread. Make one of your own and write there all your hates when ever you want.


manob, you don't want Portugal? great, i'm sure in Portugal no one wants Spain. So cut the cr*p. 
If you are from Catalunya then you should be ashamed to still be part of Spain. Your nation is not even independent and is rulled by Castella. I'm sure all the portuguese are completly happy with their smaller GDP but their freedom from Castella. So, keep you GDP and continue to kneel before Madrid. Catalans = Week people.


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Lack Turks and Greeks here:banana: :lol:


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

seattle92 said:


> Gustavo_Almeida_, don't make a foul of your self. No one needs your "i hate Spain" posts in this thread. Make one of your own and write there all your hates when ever you want.
> 
> 
> manob, you don't want Portugal? great, i'm sure in Portugal no one wants Spain. So cut the cr*p.
> If you are from Catalunya then you should be ashamed to still be part of Spain. Your nation is not even independent and is rulled by Castella. I'm sure all the portuguese are completly happy with their smaller GDP but their freedom from Castella. So, keep you GDP and continue to kneel before Madrid. Catalans = Week people.


Week people:lol:. I'm more a day person myself. Please cut the stupidity. We might be oppressed, being fiscally exploited but we are still much richer.


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

_Qué bueno para ustedes catalanes_.


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Ribarca said:


> *Week people:lol:. I'm more a day person myself. *


LOL, nice joke.


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> Lack Turks and Greeks here:banana: :lol:


The difference is that spaniards hate all their neighboors: Portugal, France and Morocco.

And I think they could have worst as neighboors. Imagine North Korea, Iran and Pakistan:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## sylodon (Sep 5, 2004)

*South Korea*

Cultural, both traditional and modern:
Japan
Taiwan
Mongolia
Native cultures of eastern Russia
Germany
United States

Political(military alliance):
United States
Japan(not bilateral.. the US is a bridge between the two)


*North Korea*

Cultural, both traditional and modern:
China
Russia
Japan
Mongolia

Political(military alliance):
China


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

Ribarca said:


> Please cut the stupidity. We might be oppressed, being fiscally exploited but we are still much richer.


Basicaly you're like a *****. But at least one with style, not at a street level. :lol:

Good for you mate, if you're happy that way :cheers:


----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)

cydevil said:


> *South Korea*
> 
> Cultural, both traditional and modern:
> Japan
> ...


so funny, a southern person without a ghost of chance of communicating with North Koreans listed that strange.... :nuts:


----------



## sylodon (Sep 5, 2004)

7freedom7 said:


> so funny, a southern person without a ghost of chance of communicating with North Koreans listed that strange.... :nuts:


Sorry to disappoint you, but I did have a chance to visit North Korea and have a very long political talk with some North Koreans(who were probably hired agents). 

Oh yes, we did talk about sensitive issues. Such as South Korea's alliance with the United States, North Korea's alliance with China, political movements in South Korea, Japan, etc.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Tetwani said:


> Don't insult Spanish people!!
> 
> The difference is that spaniards hate all their neighboors: Portugal, France and Morocco.
> 
> And I think they could have worst as neighboors. Imagine North Korea, Iran and Pakistan


Maybe we all should invade it and destroy all the resorts, and at least they can have a job again, by building all those resorts again, so they can resume the GDP growth.



manob said:


> ^^ No thanks. We don't want Portugal as spanish autonomous community. They are poor and undeveloped for the standards of Spain, and the annexion of Portugal would be too expensive (hospitals, schools, social security, motorways, high speed trains...).


lol ahahah. wake up, honey. you are rich in debts.

but no thanks we have enough motorways and i'm on the fight list against the high speed trains. 

Besides we dont want third world unemployment. 25% yikes.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

my country, Spain is similar to:
NW Siberia
SE Greenland
Inuit Territories in Canada


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> First, Italy has an economy larger than Spain. Second, Croatia and Slovenia are smaller than Portugal. Croatia and Slovenia are developed countries but less than Portugal.


Slovenia has already surpassed Portugal big time quite a while ago. Croatia is either about to surpass Portugal or has already done it which is gonna be more clear as soon as Croatia adopts Eurostat methodology of calculating GDP and such figures.

Anyhow, I wouldn't have ever thought you guys (Spain and Portugal) differed so much. I always thought you were like super close countrues because of your similar (southern) mentality, location, history, religion, architecture etc. Oh God, are there any neighbors in Europe that like each other?  

:cheers:


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

I guess it's a difference between where we look. Spain always look to Europe which we actually border. You always tend to look up and not down.


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

similar to Italy? I have seen places wich could be like some place of Italy in Soutern France and in Greece while Spain, even if it has a latin language (differently from greece), has a particular way of living which in Italy does not exist.


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

bubach_hlubach said:


> Slovenia has already surpassed Portugal big time quite a while ago. Croatia is either about to surpass Portugal or has already done it which is gonna be more clear as soon as Croatia adopts Eurostat methodology of calculating GDP and such figures.


"Big time a while ago".... i would say more "a bit... two years ago"

About Croatia, with all do respect (i really like that country), but Croatia is not even close to Portugal's GDP...


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

balthazar said:


> similar to Italy? I have seen places wich could be like some place of Italy in Soutern France and in Greece while Spain, even if it has a latin language (differently from greece), has a particular way of living which in Italy does not exist.


Such as? In which respect do you believe they are different?

I'm not questioning, just curious. :cheers:


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

PedroGabriel said:


> Maybe we all should invade it and destroy all the resorts, and at least they can have a job again, by building all those resorts again, so they can resume the GDP growth.


WE all? Portugal and Morocco? :rofl:

And yes, please, destroy all the resorts and that way maybe Póvoa get a couple of tourists :hilarious



PedroGabriel said:


> lol ahahah. wake up, honey. you are rich in debts.
> 
> but no thanks we have enough motorways and i'm on the fight list against the high speed trains.
> 
> Besides we dont want third world unemployment. 25% yikes.


Where are the debts? Spain has superavit, ignorant. Do the counts.


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

for example "movida" does not exist in Italy, and in the whole idea of aesthetic there's in Spain a greater freedom from models, for what i can feel, now and also in art, since the beginning to today: Italian is great but traditional, Spanish is more passional.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

weird said:


> WE all? Portugal and Morocco? :rofl:
> 
> Where are the debts?


Good point as % of GDP Spain has one of the lowest ratios of the European union. The education level of some kids these days:bash:.


Portugal: 70.9%
Spain 44.2%


----------



## manob (Feb 22, 2009)

balthazar said:


> for example "movida" does not exist in Italy, and in the whole idea of aesthetic there's in Spain a greater freedom from models, for what i can feel, now and also in art, since the beginning to today: Italian is great but traditional, Spanish is more passional.


I know well both too (i'm an spaniard whit italian ancestors) and i think that Spain and Italy are really similar. Spain is less traditional, but the traditions are very important too. 

Ahh, the 'movida' was in the 1980's :lol:


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

manob said:


> I know well both too (i'm an spaniard whit italian ancestors) and i think that Spain and Italy are really similar. Spain is less traditional, but the traditions are very important too.
> 
> Ahh, the 'movida' was in the 1980's :lol:


People who visit Barcelona and Madrid might get a picture of a less conservative country. But the rest of the country is definitely more conservative than the big city people.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

balthazar said:


> for example "movida" does not exist in Italy, and in the whole idea of aesthetic there's in Spain a greater freedom from models, for what i can feel, now and also in art, since the beginning to today: Italian is great but traditional, Spanish is more passional.


Yes, I agree. People here are generally more formal and social codes are stricter (too bad). In Northern Italy there isn't such an avid outdoor lifestyle either, but I guess it's the same in Northern Spain.

Anyway those are rather marginal differences. Differences within both countries are far greater than differences between them.


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

weird said:


> WE all? Portugal and Morocco? :rofl:


No. Gibraltar.


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Anyway it's my feeling, and i was in Spain just tree times, i am Italian of course.
When i spoke about italian traditionalism i referred to aesthetic and art more than society, and it is not necessarily a bad thing, but it's clearly (for me) different from Italy to Spain. Then people in both countries are similar, but i think a step less than greeks and italians, for example, or provencal and italians.
About movida, i don't know, i mean that in Italy in towns after a certain time there's no people in the streets, while in Spain i can find people in the streets, at least in summer, all the night. I don't know the name of this but in Milan and Rome it doesn't happen.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

In Rome it definitely happen, even thanks to tourists and the large foreign students population. But yeah, it's more of an exception... that's why I feel closer to Barcelona or Madrid than most of Italy in that respect.


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Yea, about Rome.. i have been there by night just in winter, really... Federicoft must know more than me. 
In Milan during night you can find people just inside pubs or clubs, there's not life in the streets after 1:00.
Barcelona has a nightlife without end, and surely it's different from every town in northern italy, at least.


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

Ribarca said:


> Good point as % of GDP Spain has one of the lowest ratios of the European union. The education level of some kids these days:bash:.


Spanish friends, can you tell me what year are you living in?

Personaly i'm in 2009, and this week EU launched an infringement procedure against Spain because of the deficit. I really cant find your superavit anywhere :nuts:

"The European Union (EU) today launched an infringement procedure against Spain, France, Ireland and Greece to record an excessive deficit in its public accounts, higher than the European Stability Pact to address the crisis."

http://www.economia21.es/en/2009/04...expedientados-por-la-ue-por-deficit-excesivo/



Even so, it seems like we're starting a "who has the biggest d*ck" debate.

I think that Portugal and Spain have a lot in common (of course some regions have more than others). 
It's natural, the two countries share the same peninsula, and it's impossible to tell the story of one of them, without talking about the other.

It's a bit sad that in both parts of the border, there are so many people that actually hate their neighbour country. Or at least it sounds like this when we read some of this posts. And c'mon, don't came with the cr*p that this "attacks" come only from the portuguese side, i reed so many "nice" things the spanish said so far about their neighbour.... hno:


I think we need more people from other countries to continue this thread with the original subject


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

weird said:


> WE all? Portugal and Morocco? :rofl:
> 
> And yes, please, destroy all the resorts and that way maybe Póvoa get a couple of tourists :hilarious
> 
> ...


Mr. Engineer Ignorant for you, dear. learn how to read, illiterate.

lol. you dont have a clue about the Portuguese military capabilities of course, live in your ignorance...

Povoa doesnt need more tourists, apple pie. We already have too much here, pinnaple from Costa Rica. we dont want too many people in our beaches and the city is even trying to find ways to solve this "problem". Dont confuse Povoans with other people from other cities not used to tourism, that the government likes to boost. We dont even want promotion abroad, that's why people are often surprised. Povoa wants to be a mainstream city, it is working for that, not to be a tourist place, full of empty houses, we take great pride with declining holiday houses in the city, now less than 30%. Foreign and national permanent residents OK. We want those. 

Povoa needs more tourists indeed. Wake up, sweet sugar.
































And by the way, Povoa kicks many Spanish resorts ass, big time!



Ribarca said:


> Good point as % of GDP Spain has one of the lowest ratios of the European union. The education level of some kids these days:bash:.
> 
> 
> Portugal: 70.9%
> Spain 44.2%


i'm talking about YOUR debts (if you are spanish...) not national debt dear. I'm not a kid and probably older than you. You clearly are a kid though.


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

seattle92 said:


> Spanish friends (...)



:sly::sly:


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

besides, by destroying your resorts you can finnally get a job, and a job that matches your skills! 2 for the price of one.

So you should be thankful.


----------



## manob (Feb 22, 2009)

PedroGabriel said:


> lol. you dont have a clue about the Portuguese military capabilities of course, live in your ignorance...


The Municipal Police of Olivenza is enough for stopping all the portuguese ridiculous army. 

:lol::lol:


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

PedroGabriel said:


> Mr. Engineer Ignorant for you, dear. learn how to read, illiterate.


Here we go. Once again, the vain little mouse telling us how great he is.
One of this in every single thread.
:hilarious



PedroGabriel said:


> lol. you dont have a clue about the Portuguese military capabilities of course, live in your ignorance...


Well. I won't comment anything. Think this laugh helps:
:rofl:




PedroGabriel said:


> Povoa wants to be a mainstream city, it is working for that, not to be a tourist place, full of empty houses, we take great pride with declining holiday houses in the city, now less than 30%. Foreign and national permanent residents OK. We want those.


Mainstream what?
Póvoa is a small little unknown village with less than 80,000 inhabitants. How this could be mainstream? Even, how this could be a city?
:lol:

PD: As an advice, quit off all that "pineapple from Costa Rica", "dear", "honey" stuff. Looks so gayish and unless you want too flirt with me (please, no) it's totally unnecesary


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

manob said:


> The Municipal Police of Olivenza is enough for stopping all the portuguese ridiculous army.
> 
> :lol::lol:


So why not recover Gibraltar?:rofl::rofl:


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Did you see anyone saying that UK is not bigger, economically and military speaking, that Spain?
Maybe we miss something :lol:


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Spain? Already exists national unity there?:lol::lol:


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

weird said:


> Well. I won't comment anything. Think this laugh helps:
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> ...


As if you know something about it, lemon juice. Unlike you dear, we didnt annexed neighbouring municipalities to cities to look bigger. As in everything, just a facade.

you will laugh like many Spanish did in the past. the records shows how much the Spanish had laughed until now... they only laughed... time and time again.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

weird said:


> Here we go. Once again, the vain little mouse telling us how great he is.
> One of this in every single thread.
> :hilarious


who, I see it hurted. I'm not great never tried to be such, cause I'm not King of Spain. lol. but by saying that you cleary show your inferiority complex.

here's a band aid to your pain
your


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

I have my career too, but guess what? I don't need to show off in a forum to feel complete 

Thanks for the "band-aid" :sly:


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

Ribarca said:


> Sancho Panza springs to mind thinking about the Portuguese army:nuts:;



Yeah he's used to have his ass kicked. At least for 900 years that happened a lot.


C'mon nuestros hermanos, this is an important week for us. Last Monday the Pope made saint the portuguese military chief (Dom Nuno Alvares Pereira) that kicked the spanish asses big time in Aljusbarrota in the XIV century. :lol:

So, we heard a lot of "Spain bad" in the last days in TV. Testosterone is really going up, we're gonna get back Olivença this weekend :banana:

Be afraid :lol:


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

seattle92 said:


> Yeah he's used to have his ass kicked. At least for 900 years that happened a lot.
> 
> 
> C'mon nuestros hermanos, this is an important week for us. Last Monday the Pope made saint the portuguese military chief (Dom Nuno Alvares Pereira) that kicked the spanish asses big time in Aljusbarrota in the XIV century. :lol:
> ...


You are fighting windmills.


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

^^

:lol: there's another example of how similar we are :lol:


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Maipo Valley said:


> you fail in spanish. so? at least i can write one language in adult way.


Hemmmmm OK........Whatever.......:nuts:

No te preocupes, no fallo en español, es mi idioma nativo y lo manejo bastante bien. Aunque aparte de eso hablo inglés fluidamente y bastante de francés, aunque mucho más inglés que francés

Ya....pero fuera de broma...donde "aprendiste" inglés??


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

Weel, i feel like i'm debating with some kids here, that really don't have a clue about anything (specially economy). Not saying this to any of you in particular.

Spain had a pretty god decade, Portugal had a pretty bad one. Good for you, bad for us.
We all know that the recent spanish growth had much to do with the houses boom, and that's why it's going to be one of the countries that will suffer more with this crises. Even so, the decade was very good for you, and you have enjoied a lot of economic success

But c'mon, don't come with the new rich attitude. You look like a guy that won the lotary and now is trying to impresse the neighbour with a Porche or something like that.

Portugal and Spain always had a pretty close economic developent. The history of the XX century of both countries is so similar. Two fascist regimes that ended with one year diference, entry for the EU in the same year,...

The GDP per capita have always been so close...

------	Spain Portugal	Diference
1980 - 7.287 - 5.130 - 2.157
1985	- 9.762 - 7.007 - 2.755
1990	- 14.184 - 11.087 - 3.097
1995	- 17.166 - 13.632 - 3.534
2000	- 22.296 - 17.651 - 4.645
2008	- 30.764 - 22.356 - 8.408

IFM data 
http://indexmundi.com/portugal/gdp_per_capita_(ppp).html 


Yeah, we had a terrible decade, you had a great one. We're basicaly like Japan and Italy... a decade without real growth.


Who knows how both countries will get out of this crises? Who knows if the history of the next decade wont be the exact oposite?

But more important, what does this recent GDP diferences has to do with the similarity between both countries?


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

seattle92 said:


> But more important, what does this recent GDP diferences has to do with the similarity between both countries?


Why do you keep bringing it up yourself all the time.

Don't worry. The only way is up:cheers:.


----------



## Fox-Tale (Apr 15, 2007)

I have the feeling that Spain VS Portugal sentiment is similar to that of Japan VS Korea, or China VS Korea...
I think it's natural that neighboring countries are always rivals. Otherwise, they would have become one united country already.


----------



## manob (Feb 22, 2009)

Fox-Tale said:


> I have the feeling that Spain VS Portugal sentiment is similar to that of Japan VS Korea, or China VS Korea...
> I think it's natural that neighboring countries are always rivals. Otherwise, they would have become one united country already.


In Spain there is not a "Spain vs Portugal sentiment". Here, Portugal is view with superiority and no one worrie about Portugal. The majority of spaniards can't say who is the Prime Minister or the President of Portugal, but they know who is the PM of Italy, the President of France, etc.

About becoming a united country, both Spain and Portugal are confederated as States of the European Union.


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

Ribarca said:


> Why do you keep bringing it up yourself all the time.
> 
> Don't worry. The only way is up:cheers:.


Basicaly, my post was to that idiot manob


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

seattle92 said:


> Basicaly, my post was to that idiot manob


Ok:cheers:. Anyway let's focus on what unites us:banana:.

Since I moved to Asia with friends from all over the world here I realized that people everywhere are the same. Peace.


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

manob said:


> In Spain there is not a "Spain vs Portugal sentiment". Here, Portugal is view with superiority and no one worrie about Portugal.


Of course not, i saw a great example of that yesterday.

In this week Mercer showed the 2009 report about the cities quality of life. 
http://www.mercer.com/referencecontent.htm?siteLanguage=100&idContent=1344210

Like always, the usual cities are in the first positions: Vienna, Zurich, GENEVA,...

Barcelona is in the 42th position, Lisbon in 44, and Madrid in 48.


This spanish newspapper made a great articule about this ranking. 

http://www.expansion.com/2009/04/27/entorno/1240825808.html

They talked about all the european capitals in the first 50. Imagine what was the only one that they missed? 

That's right, you all guessed. Lisbon was the only european capital in that ranking that the spanish journalist forgot/refused to mention.

Was it because Lisbon is ahead of Madrid?


C'mon this kind of sh*t is always happening. You're always with the talk that Portugal doesn't like Spain, but Spain ignores Portugal.

In that newspapper the journalist didn't "ignore" Lisbon, he refused to give the news that portuguese capital was ahead of the spanish one.

And don't start the debate "Madrid is better than Lisbon" or "Lisbon is better than Madrid". This was just and example that i saw yesterday and that remind me of this kind of bullsh*t talk.


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

Ribarca said:


> Ok:cheers:. Anyway let's focus on what unites us:banana:.
> 
> Since I moved to Asia with friends from all over the world here I realized that people everywhere are the same. Peace.


:cheers:


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

manob said:


> In Spain there is not a "Spain vs Portugal sentiment". Here, Portugal is view with superiority and no one worrie about Portugal. The majority of spaniards can't say who is the Prime Minister or the President of Portugal, but they know who is the PM of Italy, the President of France, etc.
> 
> About becoming a united country, both Spain and Portugal are confederated as States of the European Union.


what a coincidence, here's the same.

In fact, also think Spain is not relevant for us to build an ultra-expensive TGV train to get us to... Madrid... :crazy: many people think the same. 

it's money down the toilet. the country should focus on expanding its metro systems, seaports and airports, that can really help people's transportation.


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

PedroGabriel said:


> Are you a Flilipino-Portuguese-Spanish? I dont get it....


It was a joke. The rat is the Portuñol.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

^^ it had English too.... 



seattle92 said:


> Like always, the usual cities are in the first positions: Vienna, Zurich, GENEVA,...
> 
> Barcelona is in the 42th position, Lisbon in 44, and Madrid in 48.
> 
> ...


good one! lol. One point for you


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

The thing is that historically Spain has looked to France as their source of inspiration. Portugal has always been poorer than Spain, though the difference wasn't really that big.

It's obvious that you want to look more similar to your rich neighbor rather than to the poor one. For example, if you ask mexicans about which country they feel closer, they will probably say the USA and not Guatemala.


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

^^

In your case you even put Gandhi citations in french


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

jcarloschile said:


> The thing is that historically Spain has looked to France as their source of inspiration. Portugal has always been poorer than Spain, though the difference wasn't really that big.
> 
> It's obvious that you want to look more similar to your rich neighbor rather than to the poor one. For example, if you ask mexicans about which country they feel closer, they will probably say the USA and not Guatemala.


Je suis d'accord, mais les espagnols se montrent ingrats en oubliant les 900 ans d'Al andalus.


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Tetwani said:


> Je suis d'accord, mais les espagnols se montrent ingrats en oubliant les 900 ans d'Al andalus.


c'est parce qu'ils ont déjà gagné la bataille et malhereusement les gagnants écrivent l'histoire. hno:


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Germany is certainly most similar to the Netherlands. Dutch people are just more open and positive IMO. 


Austria is a special case because it is basically German. Not more exotic than for example Bavaria or Saxony for a north German.


----------



## Mr_Doctor (Apr 30, 2009)

goschio said:


> Germany is certainly most similar to the Netherlands. Dutch people are just more open and positive IMO.
> 
> 
> Austria is a special case because it is basically German. Not more exotic than for example Bavaria or Saxony for a north German.


I thought it was denmark. Denmark have a more alike lifestyle with the netherlands than germany do, even if dutch people feel closer to germany due to historical relationships i think that as a whole netherlands would have more in common with the danes. Also we have to mention the netherlands and denmark are both sea oriented countries.


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

weird said:


> @Tetwani: Moorish were in Spain "just" 700 years, not 900.
> Anyway, you can't identify that with the actual Morocco.
> 
> :jk:


I don't agree

They came from another galaxy named "mooricha" and when they lost it, they went back to their planet:lol::lol::lol:
^^The history you learn in Spain is totally pointless
The Arab-Berber dynasties of the Almoravids and Almohads were Moroccan dynasties








*Capital city Marrakech*


----------



## manob (Feb 22, 2009)

Nortenho said:


> Bullsh*t. A castilian speaker will understand better portuguese than catalan. And you know why? Because they are closer to each other, castilian and portuguese belong to western ibero-romance group while catalan belongs to the gallo romance group.


Are you a castillian speaker living in Barcelona? No. Then, you CAN'T know if a castillian speaker understand better a catalan speaker or a portuguese speaker.

Is just stupid think that catalan is less similar to the spanish than the portuguese. I speak both two and i can't understand a portuguese speaker as i can't understand a french speaker.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Tetwani said:


> I don't agree
> 
> They came from another galaxy named "mooricha" and when they lost it, they went back to their planet:lol::lol::lol:
> ^^The history you learn in Spain is totally pointless
> ...


Interesting subject. yes, in history people learn like if they came from outer space. That is during the process of conquest? Valencia resisted?!

Anyway, is that really true, because Morocco is never referenced in Portugal too. One of the reasons of the fall where that the Muslims were divided into several kingdoms. I agree that what people learn in school is a biased version.

Arent those Moroccan dinasties the same as Portugal and Spain are Roman or Germanic kingdoms?


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

manob said:


> Are you a castillian speaker living in Barcelona?


Of course a castillian speaker living in Barcelona will learn catalan. Pretty obvious right?

Probably a castillian speaker living in Lisbon would learn portuguese. Obvious also.

The doubt here is, who in those examples would learn quickly and without problems.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Just saw Castille and Leon. that is already in the reconquista. And it shows castille and leon. that's not neutral, it had subdivisions. and Castille was a county in Leon. Portugal too.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

PedroGabriel said:


> Interesting subject. yes, in history people learn like if they came from outer space. That is during the process of conquest? Valencia resisted?!
> 
> Anyway, is that really true, because Morocco is never referenced in Portugal too. One of the reasons of the fall where that the Muslims were divided into several kingdoms. I agree that what people learn in school is a biased version.
> 
> Arent those Moroccan dinasties the same as Portugal and Spain are Roman or Germanic kingdoms?


The ruling class came from the middle East. Spain became a melting pot. Some accuracy please. Also, Morocco did not exist as a country at all. 

But that era is one of magnificence where the rest of Europe was in the dark ages. The science blossomed and lay the base for European science.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

PedroGabriel said:


> Interesting subject. yes, in history people learn like if they came from outer space. That is during the process of conquest? Valencia resisted?!
> 
> Anyway, is that really true, because Morocco is never referenced in Portugal too. One of the reasons of the fall where that the Muslims were divided into several kingdoms. I agree that what people learn in school is a biased version.
> 
> Arent those Moroccan dinasties the same as Portugal and Spain are Roman or Germanic kingdoms?


No the same as Turkey was the Ottoman Empire & Russia the Soviet Union


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

PedroGabriel said:


> Interesting subject. yes, in history people learn like if they came from outer space. That is during the process of conquest? Valencia resisted?!
> 
> Anyway, is that really true, because Morocco is never referenced in Portugal too. One of the reasons of the fall where that the Muslims were divided into several kingdoms. I agree that what people learn in school is a biased version.
> 
> Arent those Moroccan dinasties the same as Portugal and Spain are Roman or Germanic kingdoms?


Valencia resisted few years and then felt down.

Morocco is a NEW name for an OLD country, the name MOROCCO comes from Marrakech. And all the muslim countries works like that.

Fatimide khalifate --> Egypt
Ottoman empire --> Turkey
...
The new "Morocco" was created 12 centuries ago by the Idrissid Dinasty.
In that time Al andalus was Omeyade (middle eastern kings = Reinos taifas)

Many dinasties took place in Morocco (some of them unified al andalus and north africa), when a dinasty starts increasing the taxes... a moroccan region starts a rebuillion folowed by the other regions to overthrow the dinasty and to choose a new one (from the most powerful tribes of morocco)

We've never been different kingdoms (like Italy or Spain...) And every dinasty continues the work of the preceeding one



Ribarca said:


> The ruling class came from the middle East. Some accuracy please. Also, Morocco did not exist as a country at all.


:nuts::nuts::nuts:

I told you, we come from another planet

Revise your history, not in spanish books please!! where Sebta and Melilla have always been spanish even in the prehistory:lol::lol::lol: or that nothing happened in Spain between 1936 and 1975...


----------



## manob (Feb 22, 2009)

^^ Morocco exists from 1955, when the French Republic and the Kingdom of Spain give them the independence. After that, Spain give Morocco the spanish city of Sidi Ifni (a rich city, in that moment, because now is very poor and the people put in their windows spanish flags because they lived better with Spain) and the colony of Cabo Juby.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

manob said:


> ^^ Morocco exists from 1955, when the French Republic and the Kingdom of Spain give them the independence. After that, Spain give Morocco the spanish city of Sidi Ifni (a rich city, in that moment, because now is very poor and the people put in their windows spanish flags because they lived better with Spain) and the colony of Cabo Juby.


Morocco wasn't a colony. Morocco is an independant country since the Idrissid dynasty and was under french-spanish proctorate from 1912 to 1956 (just like the western invasion of Iraqi 2003).

The Alaouite Dynasty is ruling the country since 1631.

*List of rulers of Morocco*

Idrisid dynasty

- Idris I - (788-791) - The Father of the Nation
- Idris II - (791-828)
- Muhammad ibn Idris - (828-836)
- Ali I - (836-848)
- Yahya I - (848-864)
- Yahya II - (864-874)
- Ali II - (874-883)
- Yahya III - (883-904)
- Yahya IV - (904-917)
- Fatimid dynasty overlordship - (922-925)
- Hassan al-Hajam - (925-927)
- Fatimid overlordship - (927-937)
- Al Qasim Gannum - (937-948)
- Abu l-Aish Ahmad - (948-954)
- Al-Hasan ben Kannun - (954-974)
- Fatimid overlordship - (954-1061)

Almoravide dynasty

- Yusuf ibn Tashfin (1061–1106)
- Ali ibn Yusuf (1106–42)
- Tashfin ibn Ali (1142–45)
- Is'haq ibn Ali 1146-1147

Almoravide dynasty

- 'Abdul-Mu'min 1146–1163
- Abu Yaqub Yusuf I 1163–1184
- Abu Yusuf Ya'qub al-Mansur 1184–1199
- Muhammad an-Nasir 1199–1213
- Abu Ya'qub Yusuf II 1213–1224
- Abd al-Wahid I 1224
- Abdallah al-Adil 1224–1227
- Yahya 1227–1235
- Idris I 1227–1232
- Abdul-Wahid II 1232–1242
- Ali 1242–1248
- Umar 1248–1266
- Idris II 1266–1269

Marinid dynasty

- Abd al-Haqq I (1195-1217)
- Uthman I (1217-1240)
- Muhammad I (1240-1244)
- Abu Yahya ibn Abd al-Haqq (1244 - 1258)
- Umar (1258 - 1259)
- Abu Yusuf Yaqub (1259 - 1286)
- Abu Yaqub Yusuf (1286 - 1306)
- Abu Thabit (1307 - 1308)
- Abu l-Rabia (1308 - 1310)
- Abu Said Uthman II. (1310 - 1331)
- Abu Al-Hasan ibn Othman (1331 - 1348)
- Abu Inan Faris (1348 - 1358)
- Muhammad II. as Said (1359)
- Abu Umar Taschufin (1361)
- Abu Zayyan Muhammad III. (1362 - 1366)
- Abu l-Fariz Abdul Aziz I. (1366 - 1372)
- Abu l-Abbas Ahmad (1372 - 1374)
- Abu Zayyan Muhammad IV. (1384 - 1386)
- Muhammad V. (1386 - 1387)
- Abu l-Abbas Ahmad (1387 - 1393)
- Abdul Aziz II. (1393 - 1398)
- Abdullah (1398 - 1399)
- Abu Said Uthman III. (1399 - 1420)
- Abdalhaqq II. (1420 - 1465)

Wattasid Dynasty

- Abu Zakariya Muhammad al-Saih al-Mahdi (1472-1505)
- Abu Abdallah Muhammad (1505-1524)
- Abul Abbas Ahmad (1524-1550)

Saadi Dynasty

- Mohammed ash-Sheikh (1550-1557) 
- Abdallah al-Ghalib (1557–1574)
- Abu Abdallah Mohammed II (1574–1576)
- Abu Marwan Abd al-Malik I (1576–1578)
- Ahmad I al-Mansur (r.1578–1603)
- Zidan Abu Maali (r.1603–1627)
- Abu Marwan Abd al-Malik II (r.1627–1631)
- Al Walid ben Zidan (r.1631–1636)
- Mohammed Ech Sheik el Seghir (r.1636–1655)
- Ahmad el Abbas (r.1655–1659)
- Mohammed esh Sheikh el Mamun (r.1604-1613)
- Abdallah II (r.1613-1623)
- Abd el Malek (r.1623-1627)

Alaouite Dynasty

- Muhammad I (1631-1635)
- Muhammad II (1635-1664)
- Al-Rashid (1666–1672)
- Al-Harrani, Abu'l Abbas Ahmad I, and Ismail (1672–1684)
- Mawlay Ismail Ibn Sharif (1684–1727)
- Abu'l Abbas Ahmad II (1727–1728) (first time)
- Abdalmalik (1728)
- Abu'l Abbas Ahmad II (1728–1729) (second time)
- Abdallah (1729–1735) (first time)
- Ali (1735–1736)
- Abdallah (1736) (second time)
- Mohammed II then 1736–1738
- Al-Mostadi (1738–1740)
- Abdallah III (1740–1745)
- Zin al-Abidin (1745)
- Abdallah IV (1745–1757)
- Mohammed ben Abdallah (1757–1790)
- Yazid (1790–1792)
- Slimane of Morocco (1792–1822)
- Abderrahmane (1822–1859)
- Mohammed IV (1859–1873)
- Hassan I (1873–1894)
- Abdelaziz (1894–1908)
- Abdelhafid (1908–1912)
- Yusef (1912–1927)
- King Mohammed V (1927–1961)
- King Hassan II (1961–1999)
- King Mohammed VI (1999–)


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Redalinho said:


> Morocco wasn't a colony. Morocco is an independant country since the Idrissid dynasty and was under french-spanish proctorate from 1912 to 1956 (just like Iraq is today under western protectorate).
> 
> - Abdelhafid (1908–1912)
> - Yusef (1912–1927)
> ...


T'as fait quoi des almohades??


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

manob said:


> ^^ Morocco exists from 1955 the spanish city of Sidi Ifni (a rich city, in that moment,


:nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:

Too much Marijuana


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

jcarloschile said:


> The thing is that historically Spain has looked to France as their source of inspiration. Portugal has always been poorer than Spain, though the difference wasn't really that big.



:rofl::rofl:

*"During the 15th and 16th centuries, Portugal was the biggest global economic, social and cultural power, becoming the first and most durable empire of global scope."*




manob said:


> The italian, the french and the romanian are romance language too.
> 
> You know where is spoken portuguese in the world? Do you think that Macao, Timor, Mozambique and Portugal are similar?



like any other language. The accent is always different. English of England or the United States, Spanish in Spain or Mexico, Portuguese of Portugal or Brazil.

And for you baby:

*"The Portuguese Language, with over 240 million speakers is the 5th most spoken language in the world and the third most spoken in the western world. It's one of the few languages present in every continent."*


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> *"During the 15th and 16th centuries, Portugal was the biggest global economic, social and cultural power, becoming the first and most durable empire of global scope."*


I know that (though I seriosly doubt that it was more powerful than Spain in the time)...but anyway I was talking about the modern times (18 century until now).


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

You said always. This is false. What do you doubt it does not matter, this is the reality.


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

^^

Oh God, don't start again with "who's got the biggest d*ck contest"

Get over it.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Some people are sad. Back to square 1. Shrinkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manob (Feb 22, 2009)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> *"During the 15th and 16th centuries, Portugal was the biggest global economic, social and cultural power, becoming the first and most durable empire of global scope."*


The Portuguese Empire never was biggest or most important than the *Spanish Empire*, the " first and most durable empire of global scope".

In fact, the Portuguese Empire was ruled by the Spanish Empire for decades, in the Iberian Union.


----------



## manob (Feb 22, 2009)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> *"The Portuguese Language, with over 240 million speakers is the 5th most spoken language in the world and the third most spoken in the western world. It's one of the few languages present in every continent."*


If today, spanish and french are not such important to be called global languages, portuguese is an IRRELEVANT language.


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

jcarloschile said:


> Hemmmmm OK........Whatever.......:nuts:
> 
> No te preocupes, no fallo en español, es mi idioma nativo y lo manejo bastante bien. Aunque aparte de eso hablo inglés fluidamente y bastante de francés, aunque mucho más inglés que francés
> 
> Ya....pero fuera de broma...donde "aprendiste" inglés??


No sabes escribir en castellano, eso es clarísimo te he corregido unas 20 veces en el foro. Si no manejas tu idioma nativo difícilmente puedes jactarte con otra persona, incluso reconociendo mi mediocre inglés.


----------



## manob (Feb 22, 2009)

Maipo Valley said:


> No sabes escribir en castellano, eso *es* clarísimo* te *he corregido unas *20* veces en el foro. Si no manejas tu idioma *nativo *difícilmente puedes *jactarte con *otra persona, incluso reconociendo mi mediocre inglés.


Ya que te permites corregir a los demás, podrías molestarte en no cometer errores.

- Eso "está" clarísimo, pero no "es clarísimo". 
- El "te" va en mayúsculas y después de un punto. 
-"Veinte" no se escribe con números. 
- A "jactarte" no le sigue un "con" sino un "de", además de que alguien solo se puede jactar de uno mismo (jactarse es alabarse a sí mismo) y por lo tanto, es obvio que desconoces el significado de la palabra, porque lo que dices no tiene sentido.
- Finalmente, un idioma no puede ser "nativo", porque nativo quiere decir "innato", y como el idioma es aprendido no es innato, por tanto, se dice "lengua materna" no "idioma nativo".

Cuando aprendas castellano te permites el lujo de corregir a los demás, mientras tanto, creo que estarás mejor callado para no ponerte en evidencia.

First, learn spanish, then correct the other forumers.


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

manob said:


> Ya que te permites corregir a los demás, podrías molestarte en no cometer errores.
> 
> - Eso "está" clarísimo, pero no "es clarísimo".
> - El "te" va en mayúsculas y después de un punto.
> ...


Lo que quieras, en cualquier caso no he hablado así que tu frase ("estarás mejor callado") denota tu falta de inteligencia única y recalcitrante, como mucho habré escrito. Podrás ir de listillo pero pa inteligente ta falta volver a nacé shiquillo. Y si no lo habías notado, lo de nativo era parafraseándolo a él. Que si te vas a meter en peleas ajenas al menos intenta hacerlo con sagacidad.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

It's extremely hard for me to say which countries resemble Turkey, since Turkey is an incredibly diverse country. Turkey resembles Balkan countries, and of course Greece since both are Mediterranean. But there are also many similarities with Iran. And when I see pics of north African or Latin American countries, I notice that we are quite similar (much more than we think at least)


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

^^And of course Lebanon, Italy, Spain, Portugal.. I could easily extend this list, lol.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Maipo Valley said:


> No sabes escribir en castellano, eso es clarísimo te he corregido unas 20 veces en el foro. Si no manejas tu idioma nativo difícilmente puedes jactarte con otra persona, incluso reconociendo mi mediocre inglés.


Mira, que yo sepa, no tengo recuerdo de que alguna vez tu me hayas corregido, si eres feliz creyendo eso, no te voy a quitar ese derecho.

PD: Dado tu supuesto "extenso" conocimiento del idioma español, me encantaría saber cuantos puntos sacaste en la PSU o PAA de Lenguaje. Yo por mi parte saqué 747 puntos, y para traducírtelo en términos comparables, eso es dentro del 0.4% superior en Chile.


----------



## -Luis- (Feb 7, 2009)

krone23 said:


> :lol::lol:, chile is a third world country and Portugal is a first world country from europe, portugal is poor beetween rich countries but rich between developing countries.
> 
> Portugal economy is like Greece, Check republic and new members of EU.
> *
> ...


PBI
Mexico 575 billons
Spain 562 billons
La Argentina 285 billons
:lol: :lol:


----------



## manob (Feb 22, 2009)

-Luis- said:


> PBI
> Mexico 575 billons
> *Spain 562 billons*
> La Argentina 285 billons
> :lol: :lol:


Not true. Spain's "PIB" (GDP in english) is 1.700 billions, not 562 billions.
More or less, Spain = Mexico+Argentina+Colombia+Chile


----------



## manob (Feb 22, 2009)

luisdaniel said:


> i think...
> 
> -----------Chile--------------
> 
> ...



Politically: Spain is a monarchy, and Chile a republic. Where is the similarity?

Economically: the new EU countries are much richer than Chile, except Romania and Bulgaria. Chile is, economically, like Argentina or Uruguay.

Geographycally: Austria and NZ, OK. Scandinavian countries??? No.


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

^

:?

Spain's economy is as bigger as Mexico's economy despite the fact Mexico has more inhabitants.
By the way, Argentina's economy is bigger than the chilean one, but Argentina is more populous.

Man, do the counts! :nuts:


----------



## manob (Feb 22, 2009)

weird said:


> ^
> 
> :?
> 
> ...


Not true. 

Spain's GDP is *1.700 billion USD*. Mexico's GDP is ONLY *988 billion USD*.

Spain's GDP per capita is *37.000 USD*. Mexico's GPD per capita is *9.000 USD*.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

:???^^^^

1- US: 14,265 billion US dollars
2- Japan: 4,924
3- China: 4,402
4- Germany: 3,668
5- France: 2,866
6- UK: 2,674
7- Italy: 2,314
8- Russia: 1,677
*9- Spain: 1,612*
10- Brazil: 1,573
11- Canada: 1,511
12- India: 1,210
*13- Mexico: 1,088*


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

manob said:


> Politically: Spain is a monarchy, and Chile a republic. Where is the similarity?
> 
> Economically: the new EU countries are much richer than Chile, except Romania and Bulgaria. Chile is, economically, like Argentina or Uruguay.
> 
> Geographycally: Austria and NZ, OK. *Scandinavian countries??? No*.



Have you ever seen pictures of the southern zone of Chile before (Chilean Patagonia)? Our fjords, glaciers, tundra forests?

I hate when people talk about believing the truth, showing his total ignorance.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

manob said:


> The Municipal Police of Olivenza is enough for stopping all the portuguese ridiculous army.
> 
> :lol::lol:


Really? That would be a very nice way to revenge your lost in Aljubarrota battle where 6000 Portugueses kick 31 000 Spaniards out


----------



## manob (Feb 22, 2009)

Klugermann said:


> Have you ever seen pictures of the southern zone of Chile before? Our fjords, glaciers, tundra forests?
> *
> I hate when people talk about believing the truth, showing his total ignorance.*


Have you ever traveled to Sweden of Finland?

In Chile there are glacers, fjiords, etc. but there are deserts and sunny beaches too. 

La frase te va como anillo al dedo, por cierto.


----------



## manob (Feb 22, 2009)

costa said:


> Really? That would be a very nice way to revenge your lost in Aljubarrota battle where 6000 Portugueses kick 31 000 Spaniards out


In 1385 Spain didn't exist. :lol::lol::lol:

Ask me some questions, my portuguese nationalist friend. Who rules Olivenza now? Who rules Ceuta now? Who is the 8th economical power and who the 2nd level economy? Who has the 15th most powerful armed forces in the world? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

manob said:


> In 1385 Spain didn't exist. :lol::lol::lol:


And now?


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

manob said:


> Not true.
> 
> Spain's GDP is *1.700 billion USD*. Mexico's GDP is ONLY *988 billion USD*.
> .


You are true when it comes to GDP nominal standards. But I was talking about GDP PPA.
There's not a huge gap if you don't travel outside the country.
By the way, the problem in Mexico is that the distribution of the income is not balanced, and the GDP PPA is high while not the majority of the people can enjoy this income due to the imbalance of the richness.

And about GDP per cápita Spain is "just" 31,373 and Mexico 13,532. Check it out in wikipedia if you want. It's up to you.


----------



## manob (Feb 22, 2009)

weird said:


> You are true when it comes to GDP nominal standards. But I was talking about GDP PPA.
> There's not a huge gap if you don't travel outside the country.
> By the way, the problem in Mexico is that the distribution of the income is not balanced, and the GDP PPA is high while not the majority of the people can enjoy this income due to the imbalance of the richness.
> 
> And about GDP per cápita Spain is "just" 31,373 and Mexico 13,532. Check it out in wikipedia if you want. It's up to you.


I checked it in the spanish version of Wikipedia.


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

manob said:


> Have you ever traveled to Sweden of Finland?
> 
> In Chile there are glacers, fjiords, etc. but there are deserts and sunny beaches too.
> 
> La frase te va como anillo al dedo, por cierto.



What? but if you start denying that Chile seemed geographically to the Scandinavian countries.

Chile is so diverse, has many climates, which may seem to Egypt, New Zealand, Greece, Spain, and Norway for example.

Therefore, if someone says chile looks like Egypt is right, and if someone else says that is like Norway, it is right too. 

Would be different, someone says that Jamaica seems to Finland


----------



## manob (Feb 22, 2009)

Jamaica seems to some locals in the city center of Amsterdam (The Netherlands). :lol:


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

manob said:


> Politically: Spain is a monarchy, and Chile a republic. Where is the similarity?
> 
> Economically: the new EU countries are much richer than Chile, except Romania and Bulgaria. Chile is, economically, like Argentina or Uruguay.
> 
> Geographycally: Austria and NZ, OK. Scandinavian countries??? No.


Man, you're really an ignorant.

Human Development Index

Hungary: 0.877
Poland: 0.875
*Chile: 0.874*
Slovakia: 0.872
Estonia: 0.871
Lithuania: 0.869
Latvia: 0.863
.
.
.
Bulgaria: 0.834
Romania: 0.825

And that was before the economic crisis, this countries will be much more affected than Chile, so this situation might change dramatically, even more, it's probable that Chile will not even suffer a recession at all, the IMF projects a growth of 0.1% for 2009.

Anyway...we're developing by our own means, not just subsidized by our richer neighbours (France, Germany) like "other" countries.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_Human_Development_Index

With respect to politics, it's obvious and you need just a little brain to notice that he was refering to the political history of our countries......a military government, then a pacific transition to democracy, two large political blocs, one of center right and one of center left with moderate socialists in power who mantained the free market system created by the military governments. Also two very conservative societies that turned rapidly into a liberal attitude.
The monarchy is almost irrelevant, which political role of real importance has the king after all???

And Chile similar to Escandinavia?? Yeah of course, we got the longest country in the world, so we have almost every climate, the two southernmost regions of Chile (with an area larger than the UK) have a climate very similar to the one you find in Escandinavia, fjords included.

Where do you think this fjord is??










Or this iceberg?? Where do you think it is??










So just an advice man, when you don't know about something, it's better to shut you mouth, because somebody could humilliate you.


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

manob said:


> Jamaica seems to some locals in the city center of Amsterdam (The Netherlands). :lol:


Do you think Maldives is a best example? :nuts:



I hope you've understood.


----------



## manob (Feb 22, 2009)

jcarloschile said:


> Man, you're really an ignorant.
> 
> Human Development Index
> 
> ...


Human Development is not Economy. What about GDP per capita?


----------



## Mr_Doctor (Apr 30, 2009)

manob said:


> Human Development is not Economy. What about GDP per capita?


Listening that from a spaniard makes me amused. Seems you forgot already that quite a few decades ago spaniards were still emigrating to argentina and other southamerican nations escaping from Franco's period.
The new rich the most arrogant, hilarious.

Btw, didn't you consider that even having the exact GDP per capita there is still not a exact way to measure it since the cost of living in every country is different therefore earning 30.000 euro in norway you could pay way less stuff than earning as much in morocco, since the former is far more expensive for living.


----------



## manob (Feb 22, 2009)

Mr_Doctor said:


> Listening that from a spaniard makes me amused. Seems you forgot already that quite a few decades ago spaniards were still emigrating to argentina and other southamerican nations escaping from Franco's period.
> The new rich the most arrogant, hilarious.
> 
> Btw, didn't you consider that even having the exact GDP per capita there is still not a exact way to measure it since the cost of living in every country is different therefore earning 30.000 euro in norway you could pay way less stuff than earning as many in morocco, since the former is far more expensive for living.


1 - When Franco lived, Spain was the 10th world econmical power, and now we're the 8th. Is stupid think that Spain is a "new rich".

2 - As you have no reason, you say stupidness. Chile is poorest than Eastern Europe EU Members except Bulgaria and Romania, if you like or if not. Slovenia, Czech Republic, Slovakia, Hungary or Croatia (non EU member) has developed economies, Chile not. In the future could be, but not now.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Growth Projections for 2009

Latvia: -12.0%
Estonia: -10.0%
Lithuania: -10.0%
Romania: -4.1%
Czech Republic: -3.5%
Hungary: -3.3%
Slovenia: -2.7%
Slovak Republic: -2.1%
Bulgaria: -2.0%
.
.
.
*Chile: 0.1%*

http://www.imf.org/external/pubs/ft/weo/2009/01/pdf/c2.pdf


----------



## manob (Feb 22, 2009)

jcarloschile said:


> Growth Projections for 2009
> 
> Latvia: -12.0%
> Estonia: -10.0%
> ...


The growth of a economy is a symbol of being a not developed economy. The more underdeveloped economies (like China) growth more or less a 10% in a good year. The develped economies (as UK, Spain or US) don't growth more than the 3%.

This is just a data saying that Chile has not a developed economy.


----------



## Mr_Doctor (Apr 30, 2009)

manob said:


> 1 - When Franco lived, Spain was the 10th world econmical power, and now we're the 8th. Is stupid think that Spain is a "new rich".
> 
> 2 - As you have no reason, you say stupidness. Chile is poorest than Eastern Europe EU Members except Bulgaria and Romania, if you like or if not. Slovenia, Czech Republic, Slovakia, Hungary or Croatia (non EU member) has developed economies, Chile not. In the future could be, but not now.


I have no reason to be arguing about something that would be a statement , but the fact is that countries in southamerica like Chile, Argentina and Uruguay don't differ much in level of life with Eastern european nations such as Poland, lithuania, latvia and estonia. Or would you even dare to tell that russia (as a whole) got higher standards of living than southern southamerican countries? 
I do agree Slovenia and Czech republik are ahead compared to any southamerican country.
Btw what's so advanced about spain, my friends who were there commented it wasn't much more advanced than chile, argentina or uruguay,Ok its ahead.. but the difference isn't abysmal.


----------



## manob (Feb 22, 2009)

Mr_Doctor said:


> I have no reason to be arguing about something that would be a statement , but the fact is that countries in southamerica like Chile, Argentina and Uruguay don't differ much in level of life with Eastern european nations such as Poland, lithuania, latvia and estonia. Or would you even dare to tell that russia (as a whole) got higher standards of living than southern southamerican countries?
> I do agree Slovenia and Czech republik are ahead compared to any southamerican country.
> Btw what's so advanced about spain, my friends who were there commented it wasn't much more advanced than chile, argentina or uruguay,Ok its ahead.. but the difference isn't abysmal.


1 - Russia is not a Eastern European EU Member, is just Russia. 
2 - The difference of level of life in any EU member and South America is abysmal. Here there is not people dying in the streets.
3 - The difference btw Chile/Argentina/Uruguay and Spain is like the heaven and the earth.


----------



## Mr_Doctor (Apr 30, 2009)

Spain is still a cesspit compared to northern european nations or switzerland, japan and canada. Even Germany and france always have been ahead to Spain. socially speaking is not as advanced as many spaniards would like , since they are as rude in behavior and still there ocuurs the most gender-inequalities in the european union along with italy.
And not to forgert that spaniards are well know for cat-calling every girl in the street. yes that's so civilized...


----------



## manob (Feb 22, 2009)

Mr_Doctor said:


> Spain is still a cesspit compared to northern european nations or switzerland, japan and canada. Even Germany and france always have been ahead to Spain. socially speaking is not as advanced as many spaniards would like , since they are as rude in behavior and still there ocuurs the most gender-inequalities in the european union along with italy.
> And not to forgert that spaniards are well know for cat-calling every girl in the street. yes that's so civilized...


Another time, as you have no reasons, you only say stupidness.

In Spain no one catcall girls in the street. Spain is the first country in the world which had a famale-majority government in which the Ministry for Defense is a women. There is a Equality Law which says that the 40% of the electoral lists, the administration councils of the entreprises, etc. must be women. Spain were the third country in the world approving the same-gender marries... 

Your actitude has a name: envy.


----------



## Mr_Doctor (Apr 30, 2009)

manob said:


> Another time, as you have no reasons, you only say stupidness.


no reasons?

http://noticias.ya.com/insolito/24/01/2007/espana-italia-machistas.html

i fear im right again.

I have been in your country and the difference between spain and japan is bigger than the difference between the former and chile, deal with it or not it's the reality.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

manob said:


> 1 - Russia is not a Eastern European EU Member, is just Russia.
> 2 - The difference of level of life in any EU member and South America is abysmal. Here there is not people dying in the streets.
> 3 - The difference btw Chile/Argentina/Uruguay and Spain is like the heaven and the earth.


Who is dying on the streets man?? Not at least in my country. Seriously dude, you need to travel more.

And it's not such a big difference really.

You wanted per capita indicators?? Here you have

*Chile: US$14.461*

Latvia: 15.218
Lithuania: 17.315
Poland: 17.481
Croatia: 18.056
Estonia: 18.386
Hungary: 18.589

For any economist, this countries are on the same stage of development man, it's not that a big difference...much smaller by the way than the one that exists between Spain and countries like France, Germany or the UK, just to name the largest western european countries....I prefer not to compare you with Nordic countries or Switzerland...

http://www.imf.org/external/pubs/ft/weo/2009/01/weodata/weorept.aspx?sy=2007&ey=2014&scsm=1&ssd=1&sort=country&ds=.&br=1&c=512%2C941%2C914%2C446%2C612%2C666%2C614%2C668%2C311%2C672%2C213%2C946%2C911%2C137%2C193%2C962%2C122%2C674%2C912%2C676%2C313%2C548%2C419%2C556%2C513%2C678%2C316%2C181%2C913%2C682%2C124%2C684%2C339%2C273%2C638%2C921%2C514%2C948%2C218%2C943%2C963%2C686%2C616%2C688%2C223%2C518%2C516%2C728%2C918%2C558%2C748%2C138%2C618%2C196%2C522%2C278%2C622%2C692%2C156%2C694%2C624%2C142%2C626%2C449%2C628%2C564%2C228%2C283%2C924%2C853%2C233%2C288%2C632%2C293%2C636%2C566%2C634%2C964%2C238%2C182%2C662%2C453%2C960%2C968%2C423%2C922%2C935%2C714%2C128%2C862%2C611%2C716%2C321%2C456%2C243%2C722%2C248%2C942%2C469%2C718%2C253%2C724%2C642%2C576%2C643%2C936%2C939%2C961%2C644%2C813%2C819%2C199%2C172%2C184%2C132%2C524%2C646%2C361%2C648%2C362%2C915%2C364%2C134%2C732%2C652%2C366%2C174%2C734%2C328%2C144%2C258%2C146%2C656%2C463%2C654%2C528%2C336%2C923%2C263%2C738%2C268%2C578%2C532%2C537%2C944%2C742%2C176%2C866%2C534%2C369%2C536%2C744%2C429%2C186%2C433%2C925%2C178%2C746%2C436%2C926%2C136%2C466%2C343%2C112%2C158%2C111%2C439%2C298%2C916%2C927%2C664%2C846%2C826%2C299%2C542%2C582%2C443%2C474%2C917%2C754%2C544%2C698&s=PPPPC&grp=0&a=&pr.x=86&pr.y=5


----------



## Mr_Doctor (Apr 30, 2009)

manob said:


> Another time, as you have no reasons, you only say stupidness.
> 
> In Spain no one catcall girls in the street. Spain is the first country in the world which had a famale-majority government in which the Ministry for Defense is a women. There is a Equality Law which says that the 40% of the electoral lists, the administration councils of the entreprises, etc. must be women. Spain were the third country in the world approving the same-gender marries...
> 
> Your actitude has a name: envy.


envy of what? my gf once she was in calella she was cat-called all the time and even some guys touched her butt when she walked on street. are you going to deny it?


----------



## manob (Feb 22, 2009)

http://noticias.ya.com/insolito/24/01/2007/espana-italia-machistas.html

i fear im right again.[/QUOTE]

You know that the 70% of gender murders in Spain are commited by inmigrants (the majority from Latin America)?


In my opinion, immigrants only brought here delinquency, and the majority of the culpability are from the Latin Americans.



Mr_Doctor said:


> no reasons?
> 
> 
> I have been in your country and the difference between spain and japan is bigger than the difference between the former and chile, deal with it or not it's the reality.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## manob (Feb 22, 2009)

Mr_Doctor said:


> envy of what? my gf once she was in calella she was cat-called all the time and even some guys touched her butt when she walked on street. are you going to deny it?


Yes, off course, i go to deny it. Or you are a liar or you are just stupid.

By the way, i live near Calella, in Barcelona (more or less 40 minuts driving; 50 km).


----------



## Mr_Doctor (Apr 30, 2009)

manob said:


> Yes, off course, i go to deny it. Or you are a liar or you are just stupid.
> 
> By the way, i live near Calella, in Barcelona (more or less 40 minuts driving; 50 km).


well she was cat-called even by 40 years old looking dudes, the thing was totally plausible.
and i don't buy your 70% its totally not accurate, if so give me a source reliable. By the way most of latinamericans living in spain are colombians and ecuadorians that are the most poor segment of their respective countries and it's highly unprobable that the 3-4% of the population made up by latin americans in spain would make up 70% of the crimes.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

manob said:


> In my opinion, immigrants only brought here delinquency, and the majority of the culpability are from the Latin Americans.


What a stupid comment...don't you know that not so long ago, your father's or grandfather's generation, MILLIONS of spaniards emigrated to Latin America??? Well also to France and many other contries. If you had just a little intelligence you would know that history changes really fast...who knows what the future could bring??

For example....GDP per capita in 1950....just 59 years ago.

Argentina: US$4.987
Chile: US$3.827
.
.
.
*Spain: US$2.397*
Peru: US$2.263

http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/eco_gdp_per_cap_in_195-economy-gdp-per-capita-1950


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

manob said:


> Spain was not in the same level of development of the rest of Western Europe in the 50's. *The same level of development was get in 70's-80's.*
> And I can re-use your sentence:
> 
> If you want to think that Chile is now in the same level of development than Eastern EU states go ahead, but all the evidence show the absolute contrary, whether you like it or not.



It's a joke?? :lol:



:crazy:


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Mr_Doctor said:


> I thought it was denmark. Denmark have a more alike lifestyle with the netherlands than germany do, even if dutch people feel closer to germany due to historical relationships i think that as a whole netherlands would have more in common with the danes. Also we have to mention the netherlands and denmark are both sea oriented countries.


The problem is that Germany has so many different cultures within its borders. It's basically a very multicultural country with Saxons, Bavarian, Frisians and more. 

Only Northern Germany is similar to Denmark and the Netherlands. Bavaria is much more similar to Austria with their Oktoberfest and Lederhosen culture.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

In fact, the projected GDP's per capita PPP for 2014 by the IMF shows still an important gap between Spain and the very developed Western Europe.

Ireland: US$42.947
Denmark: US$41.383
Netherlands: US$$40.526
Belgium: US$39.057
UK: US$38.807
Germany: US$38.640
France: US$38.364
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*Spain: US$32.182*

http://www.imf.org/external/pubs/ft/weo/2009/01/weodata/weorept.aspx?sy=2007&ey=2014&scsm=1&ssd=1&sort=subject&ds=.&br=1&c=193%2C542%2C122%2C137%2C124%2C181%2C156%2C138%2C423%2C196%2C935%2C142%2C128%2C182%2C172%2C576%2C132%2C936%2C134%2C961%2C174%2C184%2C532%2C144%2C176%2C146%2C178%2C528%2C436%2C112%2C136%2C111%2C158&s=PPPPC&grp=0&a=&pr.x=59&pr.y=11


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Hell, what non sense discussion.

@jcarloschile: I don't care about forecasts made in crisis time (quite doubtful) but the page that you linked shows that in 2009 Spain GDP per capita is above Italy and "just" 3,000$ per year underneath France, Germany or Japan.
What does it means? Nothing. We all know that Spain is not developed as those countries.

And, by the way, was the hell is that stuff about the IDH? So, since Spain's IDH is 9,949 (almost parity with the US) and above Germany, Singapore, Italy, UK, Hong Kong, Korea, etc. those countries are not developed as we are?

Geez. Lack of sense.

Anyway, back to the topic. This is not an economic thread :nuts:


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

jcarloschile said:


> In fact, the projected GDP's per capita PPP for 2014 by the IMF show still an important gap between Spain and the very developed Western Europe.
> 
> Ireland: US$42.947
> Denmark: US$41.383
> ...


IMF weren't they the ones that projected the economic crisis:bash:. Their projections are completely useless. Ireland -15%, England -10%:bash:.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Ribarca said:


> IMF weren't they the ones that projected the economic crisis:bash:. Their projections are completely useless. Ireland -15%, England -10%:bash:.


What? Do you think the IMF has something against Spain? :nuts:
So, they didn't projected the crisis....but who did? That is no argument. The IMF has some of the world's best economists so their projections are serious, but of course they're just projections, things can change, but seriously I don't see Spain surpassing any of those countries anytime soon.

PD: Just a question...are you from Hong Kong or from Catalonia, Spain?


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Klugermann said:


> In 1973, Allende left Chile in bankruptcy, with inflation up to sky and an economic crisis, that left the chilean economy in a hole.
> 
> Was not a good time for the national economy, later, with Pinochet came the economic recovery.


Some countries fare better under a democracy (such as Spain). Others under a dictatorship.

It's maybe not the money of the Marshall plan that helped European economies recover. It was the open economies where countries benefited from. Being isolated dicatotorship obviously does not hep in these times.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

jcarloschile said:


> What? Do you think the IMF has something against Spain? :nuts:
> So, they didn't projected the crisis....but who did? That is no argument. The IMF has some of the world's best economists so there projections are serious, but of course they're just projections, things can change, but seriously I don't see Spain surpassing any of those countries anytime soon.


I'm an economist and any economist will tell you one thing. Projections are inaccurate, it's not exactly an exact science.

Look only at Ireland being in the top. Its economy is shrinking over 10% in one year:nuts:.

In Purchasing Power per capita Spain went past Italy recently. Probably by now it might be reversed but the differences are small.

If you look on a regional level Baleares, Navarra, Basque country, Madrid, Valencia and Catalunya you will see those regions being well above the European average.


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

@jcarloschile: why do you use double standards? In some cases you use the IDH, in any other you use the GDP per capita PPA.
It depends of which is better for Chile?

IMF in 2009 (GDP PPA per capita):
Slovenia 30,500
Czech Republic 27,500
Estonia 23,500
Slovakia 23,600
Hungary 20,700
Lithuania 20,600
Latvia 19,000
Poland 18,600
Croatia 17,500
*Chile 15,400*

Then, Bulgaria, Romania and Uruguay at the same level: 13,200.

In this case, this gaps are bigger (percently speaking) than in the case of western Europe, but in this case you resort to the IDH and in the other case no.
Could you explain it to me?

By the way, could you explain me why are you talking about predictions and not about the reality nowadays? Maybe because the gap MIGHT BE higher (or lower, lets see) and do you want to humilliate someone? :|


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Ribarca said:


> I'm an economist and any economist will tell you one thing. Projections are inaccurate, it's not exactly an exact science.


Hey, I study economy so I know how projections are. But it would be naive to think that there could exist a mistake in 6.000 dollars in the projections. Come on, they have good economists that know what they're doing. Sometimes the truth hurts.



Ribarca said:


> Look only at Ireland being in the top. Its economy is shrinking over 10% in one year:nuts:.


Of course they project the fall in its GDP, just notice that the gap between Ireland and other countries of Europe not so affected by the crisis is expected to reduce dramatically. This projections were made in April 2009 so believe me that the've considered all those things. It seems as though you believe that IMF economists don't know anything.



Ribarca said:


> In Purchasing Power per capita Spain went past Italy recently. Probably by now it might be reversed but the differences are small.


Yeah, you have about the same GDP per capita PPP....but I wouldn't cheer about it, Italy has been stagnated for many years for many reasons, and also it historically had a lower standard of living than the rest of Western Europe.



Ribarca said:


> If you look on a regional level Baleares, Navarra, Basque country, Madrid, Valencia and Catalunya you will see those regions being well above the European average.


So what? Of course some regions will be above the european average, but also you have regions like Extremadura, Castilla-La Mancha or Andalucia that are well below the European average. That's also something that I wouldn't cheer about, that shows that their exists great regional differences inside Spain...how could that be a good thing??


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

weird said:


> @jcarloschile: why do you use double standards? In some cases you use the IDH, in any other you use the GDP per capita PPA.
> It depends of which is better for Chile?
> 
> IMF in 2009 (GDP PPA per capita):
> ...


If you read the thread carefully you should notice that I already posted the OFFICIAL figures for 2009 by the IMF on GDP per capita PPP for Chile and other Eastern European countries
BTW....where did you get those numbers??? They're new for me.

Here you are anyway!



jcarloschile said:


> Who is dying on the streets man?? Not at least in my country. Seriously dude, you need to travel more.
> 
> And it's not such a big difference really.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

jcarloschile said:


> Hey, I study economy so I know how projections are. But it would be naive to think that there could exist a mistake in 6.000 dollars in the projections. Come on, they got good economists that know what the're doing. Sometimes the truth hurts.


Again making macro-economic projections on a long term is something almost impossoble. They did not project the crisis. Almost no economist did. New economicshno:.



jcarloschile said:


> Of course they project the fall in its GDP, just notice that the gap between Ireland and other countries of Europe not so affected by the crisis is expected to reduce dramatically. This projections were made in April 2009 so believe me that the've considered all those things. It seems as you beleive that IMF economists ddon't know anything.


Ireland's economy is projected to shrink more by the dayhno:. It's a moving projection I guess.



jcarloschile said:


> Yeah, you have about the same GDP per capita PPP....but I wouldn't cheer about it, Italy has been stagnated for many years for many reasons, and also it historically had a lower standard of living than the rest of Western Europe.


I wouldn't depreciate Italy like that.



jcarloschile said:


> So what? of course some regions will be above the european average, but also you have regions like Extremadura, Castilla-La Mancha or Andalucia that are well below the European average. That's also something that I wouldn't cheer about, that shows that their exists great regional differences inside Spain...how could that be a good thing??


[/QUOTE]

There is a two-tier economy in many ways. It's good personally if you live in a richer region.


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

But when it comes to Spain you prefer the predictions until 2014?
And what about IDH? What's supposed to be that stuff? It only shows much more than economics, including education, politics, rights, freedom speech and a bunch of things more.
That's why Kuwait has a lower IDH than Spain but is richer per inhabitant. They're not the same thing.

Of course there are differences amongst Spain and the rest of Western Europe, nobody can't deny it.
Spain ranks into the thirty most developed countries in the world (economically speaking) and that's not a bad sign. It's not the top, neither the bottom.
IDH is much higher.

Data was taken from wikipedia, 2009 column, citation needed to IMF (see 1 below at bottom):
Data

:goodnight

PS: I agree with Ribarca. Forecasts in crisis time are useless. The whole Europe is in recession and Spain is not too bad. Same as the others!


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Ribarca said:


> Some countries fare better under a democracy (such as Spain). Others under a dictatorship.
> 
> It's maybe not the money of the Marshall plan that helped European economies recover. It was the open economies where countries benefited from. Being isolated dicatotorship obviously does not hep in these times.


Money doesn't tend to have an ideology really. During Pinochet's government we were isolated politically but not economically, in fact it was during this period when Chile started to open its economy to the world and began experiencing double digit growth, that continued during the peaceful transition to democracy, so at least for Chile it wasnt' a democracy vs. dictatorship problem.

The reality is that Spain had been decaying for many years in the beggining of the 20th century and it resulted in it being well behind the rest of western Europe, not having a large Industrial Revolution as other countries did, having lost almost all of its former colonial empire, and having little relevance in European politics. Hopefully with your entrance to the EU you received a lot of help that made you improve your economy, as well as the economic reforms during the last period of Franco helped stimulate economic growth.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

jcarloschile said:


> .
> 
> The reality is that Spain had been decaying for many years in the beggining of the 20th century and it resulted in it being well behind the rest of western Europe, not having a large Industrial Revolution as other countries did.


Millions of people moved to Catalunya (and the Basque country) during the industrial revolution to work. Barcelona became a hotbed of workers movements and anarchists. 

The civil war was a blueprint for the clash of ideologies that was about to happen in the rest of the world. It would not have occurred without the Industrial revolution in the way I did.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Ribarca said:


> Millions of people moved to Catalunya (and the Basque country) during the industrial revolution to work. A city that came a hotbed of workers movements and anarchists.


Yeah, there were some small pockets of industrial activity...but nothing even near comparable to the level of industrialization achieved by most western european countries.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

jcarloschile said:


> Yeah, there were some small pockets of industrial activity...but nothing even near comparable to the level of industrialization achieved by most western european countries.


Small pockets:cheers:. 

Why are you so concerned with so called Western European countries anyway.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Ribarca said:


> Small pockets:cheers:.
> 
> Why are you so concerned with so called Western European countries anyway.


Yes, relatively small pockets.

I'm not concerned about them at all, but of course that they are a parameter of comparison for your country, it's your geographical and historical region.


----------



## Rя (May 23, 2008)

manob said:


> Politically: Spain is a monarchy, and Chile a republic. Where is the similarity?
> 
> Economically: the new EU countries are much richer than Chile, except Romania and Bulgaria. Chile is, economically, like Argentina or Uruguay.
> 
> Geographycally: Austria and NZ, OK. Scandinavian countries??? No.



all this stupid posts just because this guy doesn't know what he is talking about..

politically chile and spain are similar (ignoring the monarchy) because there are two group of political parties in the "power".. in one side you have a cetral-left coalition and in the other the central-right. this kind of bipartisanship organization is what he wanted to say is very alike in both countries.


Economically and in development chile it's in the same range that some of the eastern european countries, the differences in GDP are not very high (btw. most of them are going to have a big slowdown in their GDP this year) and we are over most of them in IDH.. 

geographycally in chile you can find places that looks like scandinavia, NZ, morocco, switzerland, spain, etc we have a long country with a lot of climates and landforms.


pd. sorry for my english.


bye:cheers:


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

jcarloschile said:


> Yes, relatively small pockets.
> 
> I'm not concerned about them at all, but of course that they are a parameter of comparison for your country, it's your geographical and historical region.


I'm actually half Dutch. Holland was still very much agricultural at the turn of the century and so were for the large part most countries in Western Europe. The industrialization was very much concentrated if it existed at all in most countries.


----------



## manob (Feb 22, 2009)

Rя;36065594 said:


> all this stupid posts just because this guy doesn't know what he is talking about..
> 
> politically chile and spain are similar (ignoring the monarchy) because there are two group of political parties in the "power".. in one side you have a cetral-left coalition and in the other the central-right. this kind of bipartisanship organization is what he wanted to say is very alike in both countries.


According to the Democracy Index:

15 Spain 8.45 Full democracy
32 Chile 7.89 Flawed democracy

I think that, politically, between a full democracy and a flawed one there are some differences.

Spain is a parliamentary monarchy. Chile is a presidential republic. The fact that one country have a parliamentary system and the other a presidential one make the politics different. Our "socialist" aren't socialist, are just social-democrats (European Socialist Party Group in the EP), not as your left. Our rigth is a center-right party in Europe, but could be a center-left party in Latin America (the People's Party, which is part of the European People's Party Group in the EP).

You don't have nationalism, and in Spain the nationalist parties are the key of the national government and some regional governments. Spain is a regional state, Chile a unitary state (except for Isla de Pascua).

Chile, politically, could be like many countries, but not like Spain. The politics of Spain are unique because the conditions are really special. Sometimes the politics of Spain and Italy has been compared, but there are differences too.


----------



## manob (Feb 22, 2009)

jcarloschile said:


> What??? Spain was not even near of having the same level of development than the rest of western Europe in the 70's and 80's. Even in current times (2009) and after several billions of dollars received by richer countries you have a lower standard of living than Germany, France, UK, Belgium, Netherlands, Switzerland, Ireland, etc.
> 
> The gap closed a little...but you are achieving the same growth rates as the rest of Western Europe after they stopped throwing billions into your economy.


We have a worst economy that Switzerland, the Netherlands or Germany but our standard of living is better.

Spain is the country in the world were more British, German and French expats are living. Most of them came here just for the free medical assistance, for example. We have more european expats than third world inmigrants.


----------



## manob (Feb 22, 2009)

jcarloschile said:


> Yeah, there were some small pockets of industrial activity...but nothing even near comparable to the level of industrialization achieved by most western european countries.


Spain is the first constructor of trains in the world (Talgo, CAF, etc.), one of the major naval industries (Navantia, Izar), one of the biggest air industries (EADS-Casa, Airbus), and important car industry (of foreigner companies)... That's not counting than Spain's speciality is not the industry. The spanish banking is now the first of the world by benefits, the spanish touristic companies, present in all the world (as Costa, Melià, Bahia Principe, NH Hoteles, etc.)....


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

manob said:


> Our rigth is a *center-right party* in Europe, but could be a center-left party in Latin America (the People's Party, which is part of the European People's Party Group in the EP).


Are you kidding people????

Your Right is an old fashioned catholic right, close to what you use to call Franco's "Falange". On the other hand France's right wing is actuallly a center right.

I don't know how Chilian politics works but I'm unbeatable on Spanich ones


----------



## manob (Feb 22, 2009)

Tetwani said:


> Are you kidding people????
> 
> Your Right is an old fashioned catholic right, close to what you use to call Franco's "Falange". On the other hand France's right wing is actuallly a center right.
> 
> I don't know how Chilian politics works but I'm unbeatable on Spanich ones


The Union for a Popular Movement (Sarkozy, France) has the same ideology than the People's Party (Rajoy, Spain), the Christian Democrat Union (Merkel, Germany) or the People of Freedom Party (Berlusconi, Italy).

You can join the "SSC Front of Resentful from the Spanish Ex-Colonies", just with the chilean forumers.


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

manob said:


> The Union for a Popular Movement (Sarkozy, France) has the same ideology than the People's Party (Rajoy, Spain), the Christian Democrat Union (Merkel, Germany) or the People of Freedom Party (Berlusconi, Italy).


I like Spain. Besides I have many Spanish friends. On the other hand, I hate nationalistic feelings and comments.

You can be patriot, cuze patriotism is to love its own country but nationalism is to hate the othershno:

And please, don't tell me that Aznar or Acebes have the same ideology as Gallardon!! :nuts:



manob said:


> You can join the "SSC Front of Resentful from the Spanish Ex-Colonies", just with the chilean forumers.


Morocco was NOT a colony but a protectorate. We kept our police, Sultan...during that period of time


----------



## manob (Feb 22, 2009)

Tetwani said:


> And please, don't tell me that Aznar or Acebes have the same ideology as Gallardon!! :nuts:


Ruiz-Gallardon (Mayor of Madrid), Aznar (ex-Prime Minister) and Acebes (ex-Minister of Justice) are members of the same party. Hillary Clinton and Barack Obama share the same ideology?


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Tetwani said:


> Are you kidding people????
> 
> Your Right is an old fashioned catholic right, close to what you use to call Franco's "Falange". On the other hand France's right wing is actuallly a center right.


Like Le Pen:lol::lol::lol:.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

manob said:


> 1 - Russia is not a Eastern European EU Member, is just Russia.
> 2 - The difference of level of life in any EU member and South America is abysmal. Here there is not people dying in the streets.
> 3 - The difference btw Chile/Argentina/Uruguay and Spain is like the heaven and the earth.


You are exaggerating. The difference between Spain and Somalia may be like "heaven and earth", but certainly not between Spain and Uruguay, Argentina and Chili.


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Ribarca said:


> Like Le Pen:lol::lol::lol:.


Thats actually the difference between both right wings.

On one hand you have different rights in France:
The Centre --> MODEM party
The Centre right --> UMP party (Sarkozy)
The Far right --> FN party (Le Pen)

On the other hand you have Spain with different left parties (PSOE, IU, Verdes...) and just one big right party:

PP = Far right + Centre + Centre right


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Tetwani said:


> PP = Far right + Centre + Centre right


You contradict yourself. This is what you said before. I thought you knew Spain inside out.



Tetwani said:


> Your Right is an old fashioned catholic right, close to what you use to call Franco's "Falange"


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Ribarca said:


> You contradict yourself. This is what you said before. I thought you knew Spain inside out.


I mean that a part of the PP (the far right) have a big influence on the party's policies. Even if they consider themeselves as a centre right party.:cheers:


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Tetwani said:


> I mean that a part of the PP (the far right) could have a big influence on the party's policies. Even if the they consider thereself a centre right party.:cheers:


There you have a point. Because in effect they do:bash:.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

manob said:


> According to the Democracy Index:
> 
> 15 Spain 8.45 Full democracy
> 32 Chile 7.89 Flawed democracy
> ...


So you like rankings.....let's see.

*Economic Freedom Index*

Chile: 8.06 (6th in the world)
Spain: 7.38 (32nd in the world)

http://www.freetheworld.com/2008/EFW2008Ch1.pdf

*Corruption Perception Index, Transparency Internacional*

(the highest points, the best)

Chile: 6.9 (23th in the world)
Spain 6.5 (28th in the world)

http://www.transparency.org/news_room/in_focus/2008/cpi2008/cpi_2008_table

*Forbes Best Countries for Business*

Chile: 19th in the world
Spain: 35th in the world

http://www.forbes.com/lists/2008/6/biz_bizcountries08_Best-Countries-for-Business_Rank.html

*Failed State Index*

(The more on top of the ranking, the worst)

Chile: 157th in the world
Spain: 150th in the world

http://www.fundforpeace.org/web/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=99&Itemid=140

*The Global Competitiveness Index, World Economic Forum*

Chile: 28th in the world
Spain: 29th in the world

http://www.weforum.org/pdf/gcr/2008/rankings.pdf

*Global Peace Index Report*

Chile: 1.576 (18th in the world)
Spain: 1.683 (30th in the world)

http://www.visionofhumanity.org/gpi/results/rankings/2008/

*Easy of Doing Business, World Bank*

Chile: 40th in the world
Spain: 49th in the world

http://www.doingbusiness.org/economyrankings/

*World Competitiveness Scoreboard*

Chile: 64.173 (26th in the world)
Spain: 57.515 (33th in the world)

http://www.imd.ch/research/publications/wcy/upload/scoreboard.pdf

*Environmental Sustainability Index*

Chile: 42nd in the world
Spain: 76th in the world

http://www.yale.edu/esi/ESI2005_Main_Report.pdf

*Happiness Index*

Chile: 52.2 (47th in the world)
Spain: 43.04 (87th in the world)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Happy_Planet_Index


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Without reciving billions of dollars in assistace from the EU or anything, we are better positioned than you in most international rankings.

Imagine if we had been in the EU for 23 years as you have done, the story would be much different, imagine you just in infraestructure received 75 billion dollars in assistance.

Due to our better functioning as a country, it's quite probable that in the middle term as your growth rates start to slow (as they have done), we'll probably get a very similar standard of living.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Tetwani said:


> Thats actually the difference between both right wings.
> 
> On one hand you have different rights in France:
> *The Centre --> MODEM party
> ...


It's not like that anymore. (if it has ever been)

The FN is (almost) dead because it's ideas are now normal within the UMP, somehow in the MODEM and even within the mainstream left.

Sarkozy got elected because he stole Le Pen's votes. With each new election, governments get a bit more "Lepenised", left or right, since the 80's...


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

:bow: jcarloschile :bow:


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

manob said:


> Spain is the first constructor of trains in the world (Talgo, CAF, etc.), one of the major naval industries (Navantia, Izar), one of the biggest air industries (EADS-Casa, Airbus), and important car industry (of foreigner companies)... That's not counting than Spain's speciality is not the industry. The spanish banking is now the first of the world by benefits, the spanish touristic companies, present in all the world (as Costa, Melià, Bahia Principe, NH Hoteles, etc.)....


I don't care at all. It seems you have serious problems in your reading skills...I was talking about the Industrial Revolution, when Spain continued to be mostly an agricultural society, much behind other countries, even some Latin Americans, and in no way comparable to UK, France, Germany, USA, etc.
Read a little history my dear friend, it would help you a lot to understand how things really were.

After all, not for nothing there is an old saying in Europe....something about the Pyrenees I believe.


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

eklips said:


> It's not like that anymore. (if it has ever been)
> 
> The FN is (almost) dead because it's ideas are now normal within the UMP, somehow in the MODEM and even within the mainstream left.
> 
> Sarkozy got elected because he stole Le Pen's votes. With each new election, governments get a bit more "Lepenised", left or right, since the 80's...


He didn't stole LePens Ideas actually. He just tried to be more severe on immigration, and thats what the left and the center didn't tried to do.

Unfortunately, I don't think LePen is finished. He can reborn from his ashes in the next presidential elections.


----------



## Kopuhn (Jan 10, 2009)

Croatia

Culturally-Central Europe predominantly,Mediterranean for South:

1)Hungary
2)Austria
3)Italy
4)Slovenia
5)Czech Republic

Ethnically:
1)Bosnia-'second Croatian homeland'
2)Serbia-it was unavoidable...
3)Montenegro-Dinaric people,like us...
4)Italy-Roman heritage,less Venice's
5)Albania-northern Albanians,similar to Dinaric Croats...


----------



## BRAGA (Dec 29, 2007)

BRASIL

Culturally:

1 Latin America countries-mixed culture of Europeans,Africans and Natives(Argentina,México,Chile,Uruguai,Venezuela,Colômbia,Paraguai,etc)
2 Portugal/Estados Unidos/França/Itália
3 Angola
4 Espanha/Líbano/Alemanha
5 Japão


Politically:

1 México/Portugal/Estados Unidos
2 Argentina
3 Colômbia
4 Peru
5 Uruguai


Friendship/partnership:

1 Argentina/Uruguai/Paraguai
2 Estados Unidos
3 Portugal
4 Alemanha/Itália/Espanha/Japão/ReinoUnido
5 China/AfricadoSul/Chile/AméricaLatina/Africa


Ethnically/genetically:

1 Portugal
2 Angola
3 Italia/Paraguai,Mexico,Bolivia,etc(native american heritage)
4 Espanha/Alemanha/Líbano/Síria
5 Japão/Polônia


----------



## Alemão Xucro (Dec 13, 2007)

You made a very good and fair analisis on Brasil, Braga. Thanks and congrats.


----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)

For Dominican Republic

Culturally:

1 Puerto Rico
2 Cuba
3 Venezuela
4 Panama
5 United States


Politically:

1 United States
2 Colombia
3 Mexico


Friendship/partnership:

1 United Sates
2 Spain
3 Colombia
4 Taiwan
5. Chile


Ethnically/genetically:

1 Iberian Peninsula ( Spain, Portugal )
2 Western Africa
3 Northern Africa

Country if kicked out of homeland:


1.Spain
2. Taiwan


----------

